# Necron Combos and tactics for 6th edition



## Creator of Chaos

Since about 10 days or So have Passed since the release of 6th I figured it was about time to accumulate a list of tactics and Combos For use against those barberic Corpse on a throne worshipping Imperials and anyone else foolish enough to stand in the way of our glorious galactic reclamation. Now I have already looked for something similar on here but have not found anything yet but If I missed something feel free to lock and delete this

Now Without further Ado lets begin.

*The Goal:* Its quite simple really. If you have a Cool Necron Combo or just an awesome tactic Just Post it (With details of overall points cost and effectiveness as well as some variations on it), Test it and I'll add it to the list. I'll also note who posted the combo so credit can be given where Credit is Due

Guide: All COmbos will list 1 of the following Class and an effectiveness Grade.

A Tactic or Combo Will be Classed either as a Death Star, a 1 use Game Changer, Army/Tactic Discrimintry (EX anti-Mech), Character Killing or Just simply Hilarious
Grades are Taken on the Following Table
- Cheesy (Broken)
- A (Very Good take it if you have spare points)
- B (Good, Not great but gets the Job Done)
- C (Average)
- D (Niche use's otherwise not worth it)
- E (For the Lols but otherwise acheives nothing)


*Combo's :* To Get this Started I'm going to Post 10 Combo's that have been made possible thanks only to this edition. I'll post older ones later along with combo's people post themselve's. I'll do my best to keep them in unit Order

*Challange Accepted* 
(Mind Shackle Scarabs + Sempiternal Weave + Warscythe on Lord) 
Class: Character Killing
Summary: Think Necrons are terrible in combat. You have yet to face an overlord and all the dirty trick's 1 can use. By facing this combo you have 2 choice's watch your Character kill itself, die to a Warscythe or meet some other horrible fate or watch your unit get decemated by the Overlord while your character sits back and does nothing. Thats what this Combo give you. Its nasty 
Cost: Between 75 and 135 based on choice of Lord or Overlord. Exludes extra gear
Grade: A+ (Unless you have a good reason not to use this you carry it in all cron lists)
*Challange Denied
*(Some sort of Lord or Cryptek in the same Squad as your HQ)
Class: Character Killing
Summary: Yet another great dirty Trick. Dont want Trayzyn, Orikan Or Obyron Fighting Abbadon Or Ghazskull and would rather put there talents to infantry killing. This is your combo. Simply let your oppenent challange you say yes and just put a Lowly lord or Cryptek in there place and watch the look on there face as there accompaning unit is destroyed and while Other armies can do this with Sgts and the like we have the advantage of Re-animation so we can rinse and repeat if necassary
Cost: How much you want it to be
Grade: B (Usally you want HQ's in challenges but this is a great way out if needed)
*Ctan Deathstar Killer* - I saw it after Iron Angel posted in another thread
(Ctan + Times Arrow + Gaze of Death)
Class: Character Killing
Summary: This is even more powerful then the Mind Shackle Combo. This is your Draigo and Abbadon Killer. With High Toughness, 4++, S7 Ap2, Fear and the ability to regain wounds even the most combat savy oppenents dare not face this less whole units die and while slow getting too combat its nothing sticking to cover or Using tarpits cant mitagate. And once you've finished disposing of character you can turn your attention to everything else. Very Powerful
Cost: 275
Grade: Cheesy (While the cost does take some sting out of it. The potential of it means I cant rate it anything less)
*Canoptek Doom
*(Destroyer Lord + 5/6 Wraiths)
Class: Mini Death Star
Summary: Wraiths with prefered enemy everything and a Warscythe Lord. Need I say More
Cost: Bareboones this will combination will set you back 335 but will more then like cost more due to gear
Grade: Cheesy (Expect this to be a bullet magnet as the moment it gets into combat all hell break loose)
*Earth Scourer - * by Creator of Chaos
(Destroyer Lord with Res Orb + 20 Necron Warriors)
Class: Game Changer
Summary: We all know how powerful the Phearonic Hoard was in the last edition and while this lose's the infamous move/Shoot/Charge aspect it gives us something everyone has only dream off till now. Warriors with re-rollable Guass Flayers and combat throws. To put simply expect your unprotected infantry or Vechiles to die should you see this (Hence the Name) and while its a Tad Vulnerable to Termies or Battle Cannons the Res Orb and if you decide an accopanying Ghost ark can go a Long way to mitigate that. 
Cost: 415 excluding Additonal Wargear and potential Royal Court Members
Grade: A- (Those Cost and Destroyerlord losing its mobility prevent it reaching the same level as the Phearonic Hoard but still Feared nonetheless)
Variations: Watch your oppenent cringe when you include a Tachyon Arrow
*Disco Earth Scourer* - By Creator of Chaos
(Destroyer Lord + Phearon Overlord with Warscythe + 20 Warriors + Res Orb + 2 Mindshackle Scarabs + 2 Sempiternal Weave)
Class: Game Changer and Death Star
Summary: Combining both the Earth Scourer and Phearonic Hoard gives us this all killing monster but unlike Other Death Stars This 1 is Actually Afforable in standard Games. Everything that can hit and wound gets re-roll's on 1. Few Problems in Combat, Kills Vechiles and Can Move/Shoot/Charge and the Cryptek can augment you further. If you use this make sure you take Ghost Arks because this thing is a magnet for bullets.
Cost: 595 without other gear Cheaper then most other death Stars in the necron Army and has double the members but still expensive
Grade: A+ (Very tempted to make this cheesy but the Cost maybe a Tad to much)
Variations: Add Tachyon Arrows or Harbingers to make this even more Nuts
*Prefered Enemy Royal Court*
(Maxed Royal Court including 5 MSS, Res Orb, Veil of Darkness and a varitey of other gear + Destroyer Lord)
Class: Death Star
Summary: The Footsloogers that make even the Chaos Gods weep. This thing is extremly expensive but extremly versitile and resiliant packing a variety of weapons and Special rules that this Court is Famous For but now all with prefered Enemy Everything. Sadly tho due to its Steep Cost (At-least 75 Points a Necron Lord and gear and 45+ a Cryptek) you wont see this monster outside Apocalypse Game's. However when it is fielded it anything it touches just Dies and Dies quick.
Cost: anywhere from 700 upwards of around 1000
Grade: Cheesy (What else could I rank it this thing does not die)
Variations: For even more brokenness throw in addional independant characters
*Terminator Hunters
*(7-10 Preatorians + Destroyerlord with Res Orb)
Class: Army/Tactic Killer (Anti TEQ)
Summary: The Destroyer Lord has found his way into a few combo's now but thats testament to his new found versitility. Anyhow Terminators are probably the greatest threat necrons and this is your Answer. Fast and effective in movement and shooting and reasonable in combat the Only thing holding it back is sheer Cost but if terminators are a problem then you have little else you can use. Note Only use preatorians with Destroyer Lord
Cost: anywhere from 375 Upwards
Grade: B- While definatly useful the lack of invuln save and there cost seriously hold them back
*Mass Murder Driveby* - Some Random from last edition
(Trazyn the Infinite + Command Barge)
Class: Humourous and Game Changer
Summary: Originally created and subsequently nerfed last edition due to the FAQ. Is back thanks to the Command Barge Becoming a Chariot and while some question remain about sweep Attacks the Chariots ability to charge into combat and give Trazyn a +2 save ensure he at-leasts gets the chance to safely let off the emphatic obliterator which is deadly against hoards and best of All Trayzyn turns the barge into an objective claimer. 
Cost: 265
Grade: B (While it is definatly back still struggles against more powerful units but the ability to claim objectives and kill hoards makes it a contender in most players Lists)
*Return of the Monolith Phalanx *- New Rule Book
(1-3 Monoliths)
Class: Game Changer
Summary: Thanks to the new rules for Skimmers which grant Snap Firing after firing ordanance blasts and the ability to scatter onto enemy units without mishapping Monoliths are once more terrifying bringing back many of the Old Tactics including the infamous Phalanx and while Melta immunity is missed the Eternity gate opens up many new tricks. For example Deep Strike 3 Monoltihs in front off oppenents either suck them all in or bring your army through. Is it scary yes and while its not the return of the pyramid of Death Monoliths are back
Cost: 200-600
Grade: C+ (Not exactly the pyramid of Death but I'm sure combos will open up soon)

Todays 5 Combos

*Trollzyn the Infinite*
*(5-10 Lychguard with Swords/Shield + Trayzyn + Necron Lord with Res Orb, Mind Shackle Scarabs, Warscythe + Nightscythe)*
Class: Laughable + Game Changer
Summary: Step 1. Bombard your enemy for 2 turns and lure them foward, Step 2 Come in from reserve and fly 36. Step 3 Unload over Objective and dare oppenent to take it back Step 4 ??????? Step 5 Profit. No really its that simple By Transporting Trazyn and a Res Orb Lord over an objective you get a Unit that not only doesn't die and takes a point but makes your oppenent flip out as he vainly wastes resource's on them taking attention away from the rest of your army
Cost: 600 to 825
Grade: B+ (This combo works and works well however due to the steep cost you wont want to use it outside of large games unless you wish to be restrained in what your army uses)

*Marine Smasher* - Corrected By Da Joka
*(Ghost Ark with + 5 Crypteks un-upgraded + 1-5 Necron Lords Un-upgraded)*
Class: MEQ Killer
Summary: Possessing no less then 15 or more AP3 Shots and a myriad of Guass Flayer shots even the most heavily defended marines perish to this quickly at the rate of a squad a turn. Simply at the start move your royal-court into an un-occupied Ghost Ark then off you go. Move 12” in your fist turn then every 6” after that to keep in range of those pesky marine's and Viola you have a marine Killer thats both effective and very Survivable
Cost: 270-410 (Surprisingly cheap)
Grade: B+ (While Definatly more resiliant and Versitile then a destroyer squad this thing is a Bullet magnet so protect to get the most use out of it)

*Gunline Breaker*
*(Anrakyr the Traveller + Despair Tech with Veil of Darkness + 5-10 Lychguard)*
Class: Line Breaker
Summary: Designed with the soul purpose of disrupting defence formations Deep Strike behind the enemy or where every its safe to do so take a vehicle Then Destroy it and then go around curb stomping your oppenents back row While He scramble's whatever power units he has to counter it. Not the most effective unit in the galaxy but 1 that make guard player's run for the hills
Cost: 450-675
Grade: B+ (Gets the Job done but requires support to be fully viable)
Variations: Swith the Lychguard for Immortals if you wish for a shooty variant instead

*Vehicle? Where?* - By Farseer Darvaleth
*(20 Warriors, Zandrekh, and a Despairtek with VoD)*
Class: Anti-Vehicle
Summary: Warriors deep strike near a vehicle using VoD. Zandrekh gives them Tank Hunters. They rapid fire, dealing an average 10 hull points in one volley at full strength. Kills vehicle.
Cost: Altogether 505 points, but these units aren't straitjacketed into killing one vehicle then becoming useless; Zandrekh is useful across the board, and these 20 warriors can strike multiple times and take objectives.
Grade: For killing a vehicle, Cheesy. For their points cost, A.

*Backrow Hunter* - By Madden
units: 5 praetorians with void blades and casters 1D lord scythe semi and orb MSS
Class: Back field Removal
Summary: Deep strike into there back field wreck artillery/heavy support units with 5 s6 shots (with preferred enemy) then following turn assault/chase them down (don't forget the praetorians have entropic)
Cost: 380pts (depending on upgrades)
Grade: (A, a good disruption unit can also be used to challenge support characters with the right upgrades on the lord.)

5 more Combo's. Thanks to everyone whose's Contributed Thus Far


*Unlimited Power* – By Iron Angel
(Harbinger of Despair + 2-4 Harbingers of the Storm)
Class: Anti heavy Vehicle
Summary: Cheap, Versatile and capable of appearing anywhere at-once this Unit is capable of destroying a tank faster then a Hoard of Scarabs and thanks to ever-living are surprisingly hard to completely eradicate. Its Job is simply to Harass and annihilate your opponents power vehicles as quickly as possible and where-ever they are reaching locations that other units sometime cant reach and once there are no vechiles they can take to Infantry Harassment. Also good for Psychological Warfare. 
Cost: 110 – 160
Grade: A- (The combo is brialliant and devasting and should it get going expect all your vechiles to die but a Bad Deep-strike can ruin your fun due to there short 12'' Range)


*Mind Shackle Kill-yourself Squad* – Archon Dan
(5 Necron Lords with Weave and Shackle Scarabs + Overlord with Warscythe, Weave, Shackle Scarabs, Res Orb)
Class: Anti HQ and Anti-Combat
Summary: Possessing no less then 6 Shackle Scarabs. This slow unit is the ultimate anti-combat and Character tactic in the necron Army whose job it is to hunt other characters and combat units. While slow Its a unit your oppenent will want to avoid at all-costs as if it does not out-right kill something will tarpit forever making the likes of Mephiston and the Hive Tyrant redundant. If you find the unit is slow combo it with a Ghost ark for the Move and assualt.
Cost: 485 with 5 staffs of light and 1 warscythe. 535 with all warscythes
Grade: B+ (As powerful as this unit is its expensive and has bullet magnet written all over)


*Blot out the Sun* 
(15 Squads of 5 Necron Warriors + 15 Night Scythe's)
Class: Laughable
Summary: Taking advantage of the 2nd Force Organisation Chart but Only Viable at 2700+ pointss this tactic's purpose is to block the skies, Spam the field with Tesla and make your opponents objectives un-holdable. Just start with some of your warriors and whatever Hqs you have on the field and then around turn 2 and 3 Unleash all hell. Shoot down Opposing flyer's, Destroyer hoards of infantry and drop warriors on enemy objectives. And Cause flyers can only be hit on a 6 theres no way they can all be shot down
Cost: 2475 excluding Other aspects of your army but should you manage the result will be absolutly hilarious
Grade: B- (As good this I see this Being its sheer cost prevents it being used in most standard tournaments.)


*ByeBye unit*
(5-10 Deathmarks + Harbinger of Despair with Veil of Darkness)
Class: Anti-infantry
Summary:  Tho is existed last edition it has been improved by change's to sniper rules and Deep-strike. By combining the Hunters in hyperspace special rule with an AP1 Template gives us a 1 Shot at getting rid of any problem unit in the game be it terminators, an infantry hoard or a problematic character. Simply by deep-striking next to a problematic enemy you get this chance and should the template fail you still have 10-20 Sniper Shots to go. Now I say 1 chance because I guarantee no opponent will let this unit get a 2nd Deep-strike or let it live after you Just wasted there power-unit.
Cost: 140-230 (Affordable in most game's)
Grade: B- (If it goes off Will more then likely kill if not cripple any infantry unit in the game However due to deep-strike it is very unwieldy and will rarely get 2nd chance to either finish a unit or kill another So use wisely)


*Super Scarabs*
(Nemesor Zahndrekh + Scarabs)
Class: Laughable
Summary: Thought Scarabs couldn't become anymore problematic well you just got Proven Wrong. Scarabs with furious Charge and chasing down infantry check. Oppenent about to stomp them Counter attack Check. That Transport refusing to be Eaten Tank Hunter's Check, Check and Check. Ok you dont really need to do this with scarabs since there scary enough already. Its just there to play mind games and make your oppenents Freak
Cost: Varying
Grade: C+ (Its ok but Zahndrekh should be put to better use elsewhere as scarabs are crazy enough as it is but it does work if you want to give it a go)

Everyone Sorry I took So long here is 11 New or updated Combos for your Convience in the war against the Imperium



*Flying Rombalith Circus* – Iron Angel
(3 Monliths + Coms Array + an Oppenent who doesn't throw thing) 
Class: Game Changer
Summary: With the ability to trap your opponent and enable other combo's simply start your monoliths in reserve and come in turn 2 using the Coms Array. Deep-strike all wihin a few inch's of your oppenent and make the choice between Using Ordnance and bringing a unit through or using the Exile Portal because either way when you destroy a large swath of there army and have them traped there going to want to throw your monoliths. Make sure you killing anything with melta
Cost: 600 Points
Grade: A- (While the new rules for skimmers make this viable and it may lead to other combos deep-striking is unwieldy and this is expensive)


*Smackin Nobs* - Falcoso
(Zahndrekh + 5-10 Lychguard with Warscythe's)
Class: T4 Killer 
Summary: Nobs, Chaos Termies or other T4 multi-wound units got you Down. Well why not insta-death them and deal with silly loadouts at the sametime. Use Zahndrekh to take away any combat edge they may posses and then give yourself furious charge to have strengh 8 warscythe that cause's both Insta-death and stops Feel No pain. Best used as a counter charge due to there slow speed and lack of invulvns but once they get into combat anything that doesn't have a +4 invuln is going to be crushed. 
Cost: 385 – 585
Grade: B (A decent but slow unit that'll have your oppenents flipping out as there extra investments become meaningless)


*Special Delivery:* returnoftheclown
(3-4 Deathmark Squads + 3-4 Harbingers of Despair with Veil of Darkness)
Class: Spam Killer
Summary: Exploiting the double Force Organisation Chart comes Byebye on steriods with the primary purpose of Destroying spamed units weather they be Termies, Genestealers or Massed Guard. Simply Drop your Deathmark and Despair-tek Squads and make your oppenent pay for taking excessive numbers of 1 unit Type. No matter where they rest on the field or what they are they die on a 2+ anything that survives will get chewed by the deathmarks. For further info look at byebye combo
Variations: Switch out your veil of Darkness for night scythe's if you want to avoid mishap
Cost: 465 – 620 (Surprisingly cheap for what it does)
Grade: B- (Like the byebye Combo this unit suffers from the same potential for mishap and is likely to be 1 use so use it wisely)


*Phearon Hoard*
(20 Necron Warriors + Phearon Lord with Warscythe, Sempiternal Weave, Mind Shackle Scrabs Res Orb)
Class: Deathstar
Summary: The Warrior Hoard that started them all and while the changes to rapidfire have reduced the need for this and enable Earth Scourer and Zahndrekh hoard to come into existence this is the only 1 that can both move shoot and Charge. The concept is simple a large hoard that is survivable and augmented by a Harbinger of your choice should you wish it. 
Cost: 540+
Grade: A+ (No longer the sole 20 man Hoard but still a powerful choice nonetheless)


*They Will Not Die*
(1-2 20 Man Necron Warrior Squads + 1-2 Necron Lords with Res Orb + 2-4 Ghost Arks)
Class: Psycological Warfare
Summary: Seen the Zombie movies where they keep on coming well this is the tabletop version and it literraly does not die. So long as 1 warrior per squad lives they can be back up to full strengh within a turn due to the Res Orb and number of Ghost Arks while your oppenents numbers Constantly Drops. To use simply March your Warriors up the middle exploiting the 24'' Rapidfire range while the ghost arks follow killing everything as they approach and taking anything they ditch back..
Variations: Add Either a Phearon, Destroyer Lord or Zahndrekh for even more madness
Cost: 440 – 880
Grade: A+


*Flashlight*
(Imotek + Harbinger of Destruction With Solar Pulse)
Class: Gamechanger
Summary: Tho a tad Conflicting if you wish to open up the skies for a turn of shooting this is your tool for doing so. Simply activate solar pulse when you want to unleash a guass storm, Particle Beamers or any shooting weapon for that matter apon the enemy and then once done let night-fighting comeback. Just make sure your close enough to make up for the lost lightning. 
Cost: 280
Grade: C (The combo is not useless but you need to build an army that can exploit it to gain the most out of it)


*Scarab Farm*
(8-18 Canoptek Spyder's + 3 Canoptek Scarab squads in 3s)
Class: Hoard Maker
Summary: a 5th edition Combo made even better thanks 6th. Spyders now have Fear and with a 2nd Force organisation Chart you could take as many as 18 Spyder's. Thats 18 new scarabs a Turn. Simply start a game by placing your spyders in cohesion with scarabs and off you go. Nothing in the game can survive such ludicrus numbers and anything that does will simply be tarpited until the Spyders arrive to finish the Job So unless you have a way to Kill 18+ Scarabs per Unit Get ready to run for the hills because if you dont start now you'll scarab food.
Variants: Add a Destroyer Lord to give your Scarabs Prefered enemy
Cost: Variable 
Grade: Cheesy (Get ready to face hell and throw away your vechile's a games workshop near you)


*Now you See me Now you Dont* - Tim/Steve
(Zahndrekh + 1-3 Doomsday Arks + Harbinger of Destruction With Solar Pulse)
Class: Siege Warfare
Summary: Yet another use for Zhandrekh simply sit back with your ark's laying siege to whatever they have and anything the arks cant handle Zhandrekh will ensure they do. Cant Bust that land Raider, No problem tank hunters, The enemy trying to hit you with Lascannon's pfff Just give them stealth and make it even harder for them to kill you, Did they just use nightfighting, Ha Nightvision and once you've finished giving them hell just activate solar pulse to deny your enemies the same privilege and by the time turn 3 arrives's his army will be reduced to rubble allowing you to claim the board for yourself. 
Cost: 415 - 765 (A very pricey combo but 1 that could reduce an oppenent to dust without taking anything back)
Grade: A- (A very powerful combo but the cost does take some ofsting away)


*Just Point and Shoot* – returnoftheclown
(Zahndrekh + Doomsday Ark + Nightfighting/Imotek)
Class: Laughable
Summary: Zahndrekh has many uses, you want a furious charging warrior unit? He can do that for you. You want a 72” cannon to hit its mark in the dead of night? He can do that for you as well. On missions when night fighting applies or your using Imotek. Simply give your Ark Night Vision and deny your oppenents the safety of the dark. No hiding in the back and no Cover save's. Just pain and the best thing is it does not conflict with Imoteks Lightning so you get the best of both worlds should you wish.
Cost: 360 without imotek 585 with Imotek
Grade: B- (This combo as good as it looks on paper is expensive and is hindered by blast scatter so unless Zahndrekh is already in your list for something else then this may not be worth it)


*Tomb Blade Madness*
(30 Tomb-blade's with Particle Beamers)
Class: Anti-hoard
Summary: 30 S6 Small Blasts, 30 S6 Blasts and at only 40 points a pop on a jetbike Need I say much more Just use the 2nd Force organisation Chart and this wonder of bombardment is yours. Just Zoom around under the protection of night-fighting keping at-least 15'' away from enemies and blasting anything your oppenents have to bits. Hoards no problem. Light transport again no problem. Heavily armoured terminators Just wound Saturate them and they'll die eventully oh and did I mention Tomb-blade's Re-animate.
Cost: 1200
Grade: Cheesy (30 S6 Blasts that re-animate how will you use yours)


*Thunder From the Skies *– returnof the clown
(5-10 Immortals + Necron Lord with Warcythe, Res Orb + Nightscythe)
Class: Objective Claimer
Summary: Shock Trooper literally with the purpose to take well held objective's or clear out enemies from ruins. Just send your nightscythe out turn 3 or 4, Clear the Site you want and then Drop the immortal's to claim the objective. The Necron Lord ensures they survive any counter attacks from light units and the Nightscythe can then go around keeping heavy units Away
Cost: 250 – 385
Grade: A- (A great lategame objective claimer that can win a tight match right under the enemies nose but try to avoid it coming on to early)


----------



## Creator of Chaos

Ok people Here is todays 5 new combos I hop you all enjoy



*Later Land Raider *- by Imwookie2
(5 Warriors+Stormtek in a Night Scythe)
Class: Anti Vehicle
Summary: So basically you fly in with your Night Scythe moving up to 24" and then disembark and kill most tanks in the game. This squad will do an average of 3.335 glancing hits and if you have a second royal court you can throw in another Stormtek and that number will go up to 5.558 at which point it easily takes care of LRs. 
Cost: 190-215
Grade: A (More reliable but more expensive then the unlimited power combo it does come with a Bonus Nightscythe.)


*Eternal Storm*
(Imotek + 1 to 4 Chronoteks with Choronometrons
Class: Game Changer
Summary: This is your answer to everything from Artillery to flyers and while it did exist in 5th its been made better by the possiblity of having 4 royal Courts. The Goal is to use the choronotek to keep Imoteks storm thus nightfighting and Lightning alive as long as possible re-rolling whenever the roll fails. While you could use as few as 1 why not use 4 and re-roll all those lightning rolls to. Nothing better then ensuring that Lemun Russ tank bits the bullet first turn.
Cost: 265 upwards
Grade: B+ (While definatly powerful permanent nightfighting requires a list built around it to get the most out of it)


*C'Tan Party Van* - The Sturk
(Monolith + C'Tan Shard)
Class: Unit Delivery
Summary: Start the game with C'tan hiding. When the Monolith comes in, Deep Strike near the enemy and pull the C'tan through. They now have a tremendously powerful Monsterous Creature in their lines and horrific choice of either trying to kill the monolith or kill the Ctan assuming they survive the particle whip. For maximum effect, have the C'tan suited up with CC gear such as Gaze of Death or Time's Arrow. 
Cost: 400-450 (depends on C'tan's setup)
Grade: B (A lot of this strategy depends on a successful Monolith Deepstrike. Deepstrike safely and you have a C'tan at their front door PLUS multiple Ordinance blasts. It is also expensive if it something goes south).


*Decloaking Nightscythe's* - Septok _Note the legality of this is unknown and awaiting a BRB FAQ on when the game starts_
(Ctan Shard with Grand Illusion + Night Scythes)
Class: Unit Delivery
Summary: Since Grand Illusion lets you take units in and out of reserve at the end of deployment Why not use it to bring in some scythe's. flyers are only required to start the game in reserve (Nothing about them needing to stay there) and as such is The only way to get scythe's out onto the field first turn. Simply use Grand illusion after all requirements have been met and move your scythe's onto the field and get ready to get alot of anger from enemies. 
Cost: 335 upwards 
Grade: A (Bringing in Scythe's 1st turn can open up other strategies ike Trollzyn or thunder from the skies and have them operate from turn 1)


*All your Vechiles belong to Us*
(Anrakyr + Command Barge
Class: Anti-Vechile
Summary: Quite literray back from the dead and improved thanks to the chariot rules Anrakyr can once again use his MITM ability to take vechile's. Simply move 12 to the nearest most threatening vechile and then take it. Simple and afterwards if your in charge range destroy it to add insult to injury. Trust me Sweep, MITM and Charge will frustrate your oppenents to no end
Cost: 245 (For something that can screw over even apocalypse vechiles is very cheap.)
Grade: Cheesy (When on a Barge Anrakyr is 1 of the best HQs in the game)

Alright guys these are the 5 combos for day. Tell me what you think, Debate and add new combos as you see fit

Bwahahahaha I've got many new Combos for you all today. Get ready imperial's. You'll soon scream



*They'll Shall not Pass* TDBehr
(2 Hargbiner's of Transmorgrification with Seismic Crucible's + 5 warriors or Trazyn)
Class: Objective holding
Summary: The goal is to simply to hold an ohective as long as possible and deny your oppenents the charge privelge. Just shoot your staves at the closet enemy unit possible to create difficult terrain and then use your crucibles to reduce there charge range further.
Cost: 145 (Very Cheap)
Grade: C+ (A with Worldscape) The Combo is at its most effective lategame


*World Quaker*
(Ctan with Writhing Worldscape + 2-5 Tremorstave's)
Class: Gamechanging
Summary: Ok this existed in 5th but its One of the best control combos ever created. Have your Ctan preferbly with Dust as a secondary ability hidden in the back and just shoot your oppenents units to create difficult and dangourous terrain all over the board. Units will die, vechile's will get immobilized and his units will be slowed to a crawl
Cost: 300 upwards
Grade B+ (This combo as good as it is wont win games on its own. You must have other units like wraiths, warrior Blobs and Barge's ready to pounce on crippled units to get the most out of it and besides it pales compared to the next 2 combo's)


*Planetshaker*
(Orikan the Diviner + 2-5 Tremorstave's + Ctan with Writhing Worldscape)
Class: Laughable and Gamechanger
Summary: Be prepred to have your enemies throwing models because this thing is downright Ridiculus. Similar to the last combo it goes 1 greater and turns the whole field into dangourous terrain for the first turn. Thats either an army that does not move or 1/6 of his units dead/Immoblized. Against Hoards this wins game's and against everything else its downright crippling.
Cost: 465+ (Expensive but it always makes its money back)
Grade: Cheesy (Seriously this thing is bust and 1 sided)


Apocalyptic Planetshaker
(Imotek + Orikan + 2-5 Tremorstave + Ctan with Writhing Worldscape)
Class: Ridiculus Game Changer
Summary: This should be an apocalypse formation given how powerful it is. Unlike the Planet Quaker combo where your oppenent could keep still and at-least shoot and not die he cant here. Imotek force's the enemy to move if they wish to shut down the combo or shoot lest they lose the game which means your garanteed to kill 1/6+ of his army first turn. Simply Place all said models on the field to activate and go absolutly nuts and the scary thing is its viable in 1500 Point list's
Cost: 690+ (Worth every Point)
Grade: Cheesy (Arguebly the best combo in the game if you can afford use it especially in apocalypse its just cheesy)


*Hoard Hunting Mobile* Alasdair
(5 Harbingers of Despair + Ghost Ark)
Summary: Got problems with Hoard's Just board your 5 harbingers onto a Ghost ark at the start of the game, Move 6''-12'' and go hunting. With 5 AP1 Template's and 2 flayer arrays and protected in an AV13 body you'll be roasting haords with little effort while there's little they can do to strike back.
Variants: Swap the Ghost Ark for a Veil of Darkness for Teleporting fun
Cost: 265 
Grade: B- (Its a good combo against hoards but against high leadership, low model armies it can fall flat on its head)



*Da Ork Allies* - Lord Azune
(Necrons with Imotek/Solar Pulse + Orks)
Class: Game Changing
Summary: Complementing each other brialliantly Orks solve what is arguebly the great issue in the necron army Combat and at an affordable Cost. The Orks weather they be Nobs in a truck or big hoards of boys simply run ahead of the main necron army and attack and tarpit whatever the necron's dont wish to face in combat (Gene Stealers for instance) under the protection of Nightfighting which prevents them getting all shot up before they get there
Cost: Varible
Grade: B (Probably the necrons best choice of allies and while it works your best off only using it in larger Games)

Alright Guys heres 5 new Combo's for you to enjoy



*Stealing "Immitiative"* xAndurilx
(Coteaz + Imotek)
Class: Always go first
Summary: Should be self-explantery. Ally with Grey knights as cheaply as possbile, Deploy 2nd and use both pre-game effects to steal the initiave thus enter 75% of your games with a tactical advantage. The only issue is that beyond this Unless you spend big The Grey knights will have little synergy.
Cost: Variable
Grade B+: (Good but unless you invest in the knights you'll get little beyond going first)


*Psy Scythe's* xAndurilx
(Psychic Communion (Inquisitor) + Comms Relay + Scythe Wing Strategy)
Summary: Again ally with Grey Knights as cheaply as possible this time takeing an inquisitor and Comms relay. The prupose is to garantee turn 2 reserve's which greatly benefits scythe wing
Cost: Variable
Grade: b- (While its good to bring your reserves in quick you need to have a dedicated list to take advantage otherwise it goes to waste)


*Floating Earthquake*
(Ghost Ark + 5 harbingers of Transmorgrification)
Summary: Ever wanted a flying earthquake that you could use on you hated enemies. Well here's your chance. Simply start the game with the ghost ark empty and have your 5 harbingers walk on. Then you can go flying around making everything difficult terrain for your selected enemies with 5 s4 Blasts. Sweet. 
Cost: 265
Grade: B+ (While only a novelty on its own when combined with worldscape or some other list this can really come into its own)



*Disco Inferno*
(Trayzyn the Infinite + Nemesor Zahndrekh + Varguard Obyron + 10 Lychguard + 2 Necron Lords with Warscythe, Weave, Phase Shifter and Mind Shackle Scarabs)
Class: Deathstar
Summary: So you want the Power of the Royal Court Deathstar without the cost. Well for those of you out there I present to you the Disco Inferno. boasting no less then 10 Lychguard, 2 Necron Lords the ability to take objectives and give your unit extra abilities. This thing is a combat monster that'll send enemiies into a panic and best thing of all it gets back up. Warning expect your enemies to fire everything they have at them
Cost: Well Ok its still very expensive Only 1045 but its worth it
Grade: Cheesy (if you can afford it this will win games assuming you can get it there)


*Teleporting Unit Killer*
(Harbinger of Despair + 4 Crypteks + Necron Lord with Res Orb)
Class: Unit Harasser
Summary: With no Job other then to kill infantry and draw your enemies attention comes this constantly self resurecting marine Killer that thanks to the Res Orb and ever-living wont go away. Simply teleport the court into your enemies backrow and start killing his Marines and before you know your oppenent will be pulling his hair out as the units gets back up while his precious 3+ armour save units disappear to no less then 5 ap3 gun and an AP1 Template
Cost: 225 (A bit pricey but can be given more utility depending on choice of upgrades and compared to preatorians and Lychguard are good value and makes a great support unit for deathmarks)
Grade: B- (Unfortunatly the unit is a deep-striker so while fast can mishap taking away alot of the potenial sting but when it works it works well)

Here is 5 new Combo's For day



*Catch me If you Can*
(Nemosar Zahndrekh on Command Barge + Varyguard Obyran + 20 Necron Warriors/5 lychguard)
Class: Speed attack
Summary: The lastest cheese combo I've wroked out Taking advantage of obyrons no scatter ability with 6'' of zahndrekh you can effectivly turn him into a quasy fast attack mass transport vechile and have you oppenents screaming. 
Zahndrekh starts the game on a command barge as far foward as possible and moves flat out towards the enemy while obyron 6'' Deep-strikes infront avoiding mishap. The use's are endlless you can bring warriors into rapidfire range turn 1 or lychguard into attack range ready for next turn in later turns you can keep those same units out of enemy assualt range while Constatly harrassing them. Best of all anyone who tries to stop the combo by assualting zhandrekh gets an obyron warscythe to the face
Cost: 625+ 
Grade: A+ (Ive only tested it twice but each time my oppenent wasted resources trying to stop it or I Took out a landraider turn 1. the combo has potential)



*Shadowed Pyramids of Death*
(Imotek the Stormlord + 3 Monoliths constantly moving)
Class: Deathstar
Summary: Remeber the old pyramids of death well this is the closest you'll come to it because unless your oppenent is packing barrage by the ton he'll be dealing with slow moving AV14 3+ save's of death as this combo seeks to take advantage of the new skimmer rules. Simply start the game with monoltihs as far foward as possible and just go. THe pyramids Pie Blasts and imoteks stray lightning will do the rest and once nightfighting finally does end use the portals to bring your warriors and Ctan through into what should be charge range. Your oppenents will scream blue murder
Cost: 825 (Expensive but 3+ AV14 is something that should only be possible in apocalypse)
Grade: C++(Unfortunatly monoliths just lost the ability to Jink and while the combo is still viable thanks to imotek giving them some cover Dont go relying on it like you could before. Still Fun tho)



*Goodbye Character* - The sturk
(Times arrow Ctan + Whip Coils)
Class: Instant Death
Summary: Thanks to the way whip-coils now work in 6th by comboing them with times arrow your can essentialy give yourself a 5 in 6 chance of getting rid of any unit you desire everyturn once you get into combat. Simple and deadly
Cost: 300+
Grade: A (While you will face problems getting it into combat once its there your going to be laughing manically


 *You may not Land here*(4 Harbingers of storm with Ether Crystal)
Class: Preventative measure's
Summary: Think deep-striking is hard well you can make it alot harder. By taking advatange of the double force organisation chart you can essentially make your side of the field unlandable. By placing the Cryteks exactly 12 inchs apart even if your oppenent manages a successful landstrike they'll get hit with d6 S8 hits on arrival making it essentially impoosible for enemies to survive on your side
Cost: 120
Grade: B- (more of a deterant then anything as most oppenents wont chance the strike knowing you have this set up)


* Eternal Orikan*
(Orikan + Chronotek)
Class: Rule manipulation
Summary: The Goal is simple have Orikan become a monstorous creature from turn 1 while running around amongst warriors and then keep him that way while making your oppenents panic and waste valueable time on him. 
Cost: 205
Grade: B- (Limited uses actaully but a combo that shines when used in conguction with Others)


*Snatch Steal*
(10 Deathmarks + Trayzyn the infinite + Necron Lord with Res Orb, Warscythe, Sempiternal Weave, Mind-shackle Scarabs + Nightscythe or Harbinger of Despair)
Class: Objective Claimer + Unit scourer
Summary: Known to make players pull there hair out this Versitile and cheap unit is capable of literraly stealing a game from the jaws of defeat claiming distant objective's and scourering well guarded ones from your oppenent. Used in a similar fashion to trollzyn without the added cost of lychguard the goal is to simply either fly, Teleport or footslog to a distant objective, mark a nearby unit and rip it from your oppenents grip around turn 3 or 4 and dare him to take it back
Cost: 530- 570 (For what this does it can be a tad undercosted)
Grade: A 


 Blade Hunters
(Destroyer Lord + 5 Tomblades with particle beamers)
Class: Hoard Destroyers
Summary: For when 5 S6 blasts are not enough and for when hoards just dont die. This is the tool you turn to. 5 S6 blasts with that are re-rollable. Yes you heard right S6 that are re-rollable. These are blasts that'll all but destroy most hoards and make the already feared tomb blades even more feared and on top the cheese on the cake is that the unit can then charge in to finish whats left. Brutal utterly brutal
Cost: 275+ (Cheap for what it can do)
Grade: C+ (WHile there are better things for your destroyer lord to do if you have already fufilled such needs then give this a go. It is a huge load of fun and it will draw attention away from your enemies)

 Court of the Destroyer
(Trayzyn the Infinite + 5 Necron Lords with Warscythe, Mind Shackle Scrabs, Res Orb, Sempiternal weave, Phase Shifter + 1-5 varying Harbingers Harbingers + Destroyer Lord with Sempiternal Weave, Mind Shackle Scrabs, Tachyon Arrow)
Class: Deathstar
Summary: Perhaps the most powerful unit in the game. It takes the already Power Prefered Enemy and regular royal Courts and ups there power even further by making it capable of Claiming objectives which if the unit was not already a top target by your enemies should be. This thing literray re-rolls all 1s, litterly kills yourself dead and can out special rule anything that dares challenge you and to top it off the unit has everliving and an emphatic obliterator. If that is not power I dont know what is. Luckily its cost will most likely restrict it to apocalypse but if you use this 1 vs 1 be prepred to lose friends
Cost: 1000+ (Expensive but once fully kited it will kill all that they touch)
Grade: Cheesy (Quite possibly the most ridiculus unit ever concieved by the warhammer universe)


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

*Vehicle? Where?*
(20 Warriors, Zandrekh, and a Despairtek with VoD)
Class: Anti-Vehicle
Summary: Warriors deep strike near a vehicle using VoD. Zandrekh gives them Tank Hunters. They rapid fire, dealing an average 10 hull points in one volley at full strength. Kills vehicle.
Cost: Altogether 505 points, but these units aren't straitjacketed into killing one vehicle then becoming useless; Zandrekh is useful across the board, and these 20 warriors can strike multiple times and take objectives.
Grade: For killing a vehicle, Cheesy. For their points cost, A.


----------



## Kelann08

Sweet Jesus... We're all going to die...

Rep candy.


----------



## Creator of Chaos

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> *Vehicle? Where?*
> (20 Warriors, Zandrekh, and a Despairtek with VoD)
> Class: Anti-Vehicle
> Summary: Warriors deep strike near a vehicle using VoD. Zandrekh gives them Tank Hunters. They rapid fire, dealing an average 10 hull points in one volley at full strength. Kills vehicle.
> Cost: Altogether 505 points, but these units aren't straitjacketed into killing one vehicle then becoming useless; Zandrekh is useful across the board, and these 20 warriors can strike multiple times and take objectives.
> Grade: For killing a vehicle, Cheesy. For their points cost, A.


bwahahahaha I quite like this, I'm surprised nobody else thought of it because its fantastic and while it lacks Phearon or prefered enemy, Zandrekh gives them a new rule each each turn which in some ways is better. and to take it a step further and turn it into a teleporting Tank Hunter I can see Mech Players Cringing right now. I'll add it to the list Tommorow when I do an update bwahaha. +Rep for you. 



Kelann08 said:


> Sweet Jesus... We're all going to die...
> 
> Rep candy.


Yes yes you will Gene-bred one and while I'm greatful for your gift it wont stop me or my Kin crushing your barberic domain into slavery bwahahaha. Lol thanks :grin:

ANyway what else do people have certainly me and Farseer Davalath aren't the only grand thinkers around here and you dont even need to Drop a tactic if you just wish to begin a discussion on 1 feel free


----------



## Madden

Class =Back field campers (removal of)
units=5 praetorians with void blades and casters 1D lord scythe semi and orb MSS
uses=Deep strike into there back field wreck artillery/heavy support units with 5 s6 shots (with preferred enemy) then following turn assault/chase them down (don't forget the praetorians have entropic)
Cost= 380pts (depending on upgrades)
Grade= A, a good disruption unit can also be used to challenge support characters with the right upgrades on the lord.


----------



## Creator of Chaos

Madden said:


> Class =Back field campers (removal of)
> units=5 praetorians with void blades and casters 1D lord scythe semi and orb MSS
> uses=Deep strike into there back field wreck artillery/heavy support units with 5 s6 shots (with preferred enemy) then following turn assault/chase them down (don't forget the praetorians have entropic)
> Cost= 380pts (depending on upgrades)
> Grade= A, a good disruption unit can also be used to challenge support characters with the right upgrades on the lord.


Grade might be a Tad High but otherwise THis is a very fine combo and a good outside the Box use for preatorians that I may try in an upcoming apocalypse game. I'll add it to the list shortly


----------



## Creator of Chaos

Alright Heresy 5 new combos have Been added. Trollzyn the Infinite, Marine Smasher, Line Breaker as well as Vechile? Where? by Farseer Darvaleth and Backrow Hunter by Madden. 

Tell me what you think and feel free to debate and contribute. I'm trying to assemble a definative combo list so any combo good or bad as well as tactics good or bad are welcome


----------



## Iron Angel

Don't forget that on your C'tan Deathstar Killer listing, there are two important things to note:
1: Time's Arrow has a chance to outright kill almost anything before the enemy can attack, and
2: If somehow he has not managed to kill his opponent at the end of the Challenge, he can still kill other models despite being locked in a challenge because Gaze of Death doesn't give a damn who it hits, it jsut hits everything under the template. So all those models standing around with their thumbs up their asses because they can't do anything to the C'tan in a challenge can still die horribly.


----------



## Creator of Chaos

I had no idea that times Arrow stikes first. That makes it even better and I also read Gaze of Death allows no armour save's on top of being able to kill outside of challanges. I'll list what you said in the Ctan Entry.

Just on a side note have you or anyone else ever tried the Combo against grey knights and if so how well did it fare?. Because I'm tempted to take it against the Player who is currently building Draigo Wing at my Games Workshop


----------



## Iron Angel

"After assault moves have been made but before blows have been struck, nominate one enemy model in base contact with the C'tan shard" is what it says. Since the enemy character is the only thing in base contact with the C'tan, well, that's it. And if someone wants to argue Time's Arrow occurs before challenges or whatever, that's fine, as I get to choose the model anyway, so I'm going to choose the enemy character regardless. Most things are I4, which is only a 1/3 chance, but thats still not bad at all for instantly removing an enemy IC with no saves of any kind allowed.


----------



## Creator of Chaos

I would take a 1 in 3 chance of removing the likes of Draigo, Abbadon, Thraka, Calger or some sort of Tyranid Monster before they even strike anyday. and Thats part of the reason this combo is terrifying cause even if it fail's. Your Ctan has all those other wonderful traits listed in the Combo to see it through and also Ctan are eternal Warrior so the oppenents Force Weapons and Thraka cant instant death him. This combo gets better and better everytime one of us posts


----------



## Iron Angel

Hot damn, it DOES have eternal warrior. And here I've been trying to avoid force weapons when force weapons should be avoiding ME.

Also, if you have a nice big Royal Court where most everything is being divvied into units, keep a royal court unit that just consists of one, maybe two, vanilla Stormtek and a Despairtek with Veil. 4-8 12" Haywire shots. Thats an auto-removed vehicle every turn. One stormtek will take 3.32 hull points with each turn of shooting, which is more than enough to take out transports. One auto removed Land Raider for a unit that costs 110 points for two stormteks and a veiltek. For just transports (One veil, one storm), the unit only costs 85.


----------



## Creator of Chaos

Iron Angel said:


> Hot damn, it DOES have eternal warrior. And here I've been trying to avoid force weapons when force weapons should be avoiding ME.


Iron Angel The Superman is real and Yes it is Necron. hahaha always wanted to say that lol. But seriously this Ctan is the Fabled Grey Knight killer when I go to a Tournament I'm packing this Ctan even if it means I cant field Imotek or Monoliths. To have the ability to destroy grey knights or deathstars is just to good



> Also, if you have a nice big Royal Court where most everything is being divvied into units, keep a royal court unit that just consists of one, maybe two, vanilla Stormtek and a Despairtek with Veil. 4-8 12" Haywire shots. Thats an auto-removed vehicle every turn. One stormtek will take 3.32 hull points with each turn of shooting, which is more than enough to take out transports. One auto removed Land Raider for a unit that costs 110 points for two stormteks and a veiltek. For just transports (One veil, one storm), the unit only costs 85.


:shok::shok::washim: that would work and work very well and thanks to the sheer number of shots as well as the flame template it doesn't make a bad anti-infantry Either once you've finished disposing of vechiles. I'll add it to the combo list tommorow when I do another update. Thanks 

Have some Rep


----------



## Archon Dan

I've got a small addition to the Royal Court concepts. They can be a solo character tarpit or far worse. For characters that have lost their unit or always come alone, such as Mephiston or MCs, this is nightmarish. The basic composition is 1 Overlord and 5 Lords, all with Sempiternal Weave, Mindshackle Scarabs and Warscythes, plus one Res Orb. Other wargear and additional members are optional of course, but this is already getting pricey.

No member of the unit should issue challenges(unless you have to protect the Res Orb) and challenges should rarely be accepted unless wargear is altered. It is better to have one member not participate than 5. It's a slow moving unit and maybe a little tricky to use, but MCs and solo characters will tremble before it. You can remove a couple Warscythes to keep the Staffs of Light for shooting or throw in a couple Phase Shifters for MC protection, but you should rely on the MSS to keep them from fighting.


----------



## Da Joka

Marine Smasher
(Ghost Ark with 5 Warriors + 5 Crypteks unpgraded)
Class: MEQ Killer
Summary: Possessing no less then 15 AP3 Shots and a myriad of Guass Flayer shots even the most heavily defended marines perish to this quickly at the rate of a squad a turn. Simply move your Ghost Ark 12” in your fist turn then every 6” after that to keep in range of those pesky marine's and Viola you have a marine Killer thats both effective and capable of claiming objective assuming you let the warriors out
Cost: 305 (Surprisingly cheap)
Grade: B+ (While Definatly more resiliant and Versitile then a destroyer squad this thing is a Bullet magnet so protect to get the most use out of it)

This doesn't work. Only one Royal Court member may join each unit. At 2000 points the most you can take is 4 Royal Courts.


----------



## Creator of Chaos

Da Joka said:


> Marine Smasher
> (Ghost Ark with 5 Warriors + 5 Crypteks unpgraded)
> Class: MEQ Killer
> Summary: Possessing no less then 15 AP3 Shots and a myriad of Guass Flayer shots even the most heavily defended marines perish to this quickly at the rate of a squad a turn. Simply move your Ghost Ark 12” in your fist turn then every 6” after that to keep in range of those pesky marine's and Viola you have a marine Killer thats both effective and capable of claiming objective assuming you let the warriors out
> Cost: 305 (Surprisingly cheap)
> Grade: B+ (While Definatly more resiliant and Versitile then a destroyer squad this thing is a Bullet magnet so protect to get the most use out of it)
> 
> This doesn't work. Only one Royal Court member may join each unit. At 2000 points the most you can take is 4 Royal Courts.


You dont actually join the crypteks to a squad you keep them in the court as a Seperate unit and have them board the ark after the Game Starts with there seperate warrior squad already there. Then you go Off marine mashing.

I Hope that clears it up


----------



## Da Joka

Creator of Chaos said:


> You dont actually join the crypteks to a squad you keep them in the court as a Seperate unit and have them board the ark after the Game Starts with there seperate warrior squad already there. Then you go Off marine mashing.
> 
> I Hope that clears it up


Well that still doesn't work... Only one unit can ride in a transport at a time...

They could just take the Warriors ride, but at that point you'll also want 5 Lords with Staves of Light.


----------



## Iron Angel

Good catch, Joka.

Yes, only one unit in a transport at a time. You have to take the 5 Crypteks or the 5 Warriors, not both.


----------



## capnmoe

Creator of Chaos said:


> [*]*Return of the Monolith Phalanx *- New Rule Book
> (1-3 Monoliths)
> Class: Game Changer
> Summary: Thanks to the new rules for Skimmers which grant a +5 cover save for moving plus the ability to scatter onto enemy units without mishapping Monoliths are once more terrifying bringing back many of the Old Tactics namely the Phalanx and while Melta immunity is missed the Eternity gate opens up many new tricks. For example Deep Strike 3 Monoltihs in front off oppenents either suck them all in or bring your army through. Is it scary yes and while its not the return of the pyramid of Death Monoliths are viable again
> Cost: 200-600
> Grade: A- (Not exactly the pyramid of Death but I'm sure combos will open up soon)[/LIST]


Am I missing something here? Since when can you deep strike onto enemy units and not mishap?


----------



## Archon Dan

capnmoe said:


> Am I missing something here? Since when can you deep strike onto enemy units and not mishap?


Page 83, the last paragraph under Moving Skimmers covers this. Basically if a Skimmer is "forced" to end its move over other models, you move it the minimum distance so that it is not on top of them. I personally feel this was an oversight on GWs part. I think it was intended for if the Skimmer rams something. But until GW says otherwise, it is legal. Scattering onto other models is forcing you to end your move on them and therefore, deep striking Skimmers act like Drop Pods now.


----------



## The Sturk

Archon Dan said:


> Page 83, the last paragraph under Moving Skimmers covers this. Basically if a Skimmer is "forced" to end its move over other models, you move it the minimum distance so that it is not on top of them. I personally feel this was an oversight on GWs part. I think it was intended for if the Skimmer rams something. But until GW says otherwise, it is legal. Scattering onto other models is forcing you to end your move on them and therefore, deep striking Skimmers act like Drop Pods now.


But only with other models. Terrain and Buildings still cause a Mishap.


----------



## Creator of Chaos

Da Joka said:


> Well that still doesn't work... Only one unit can ride in a transport at a time...
> 
> They could just take the Warriors ride, but at that point you'll also want 5 Lords with Staves of Light.


Well there goes that idea. I'll have to edit it thanks for catching that I'll rep you shortly and give you credit for the re-moddeled idea



The Sturk said:


> But only with other models. Terrain and Buildings still cause a Mishap.


The point is now that it is far safer to deep-strike it then it was previosly makiung unviable tactic viable again and unless the board is cluttered to the brim with terrain you should be able to deep-strike far enough away from it not to mean much. previously 90% of mishaps for me at-least were because of infantry not any more tho. Monoliths are terrifying again especially since they cost only 200 a-piece


----------



## The Sturk

Creator of Chaos said:


> Well there goes that idea. I'll have to edit it thanks for catching that I'll rep you shortly and give you credit for the re-moddeled idea
> 
> 
> 
> The point is now that it is far safer to deep-strike it then it was previosly makiung unviable tactic viable again and unless the board is cluttered to the brim with terrain you should be able to deep-strike far enough away from it not to mean much. previously 90% of mishaps for me at-least were because of infantry not any more tho. Monoliths are terrifying again especially since they cost only 200 a-piece


I'm not doubting the strategy. Hell, I'm pretty sure I'm the one who found said ruling regarding skimmers and deep strike (at least on this forum). Monoliths can be terrifying if they get in their 24" kill range and now its once again safer for them to get there (don't forget about Jink too )


----------



## Iron Angel

Flying Roombalith Circus anyone?


----------



## Madden

For the mono it's only a mishap if landing on impassiable terrain or off the table. It's a dangerous check for ruins and a move for infantry/vehicles.


----------



## Creator of Chaos

The Sturk said:


> I'm not doubting the strategy. Hell, I'm pretty sure I'm the one who found said ruling regarding skimmers and deep strike (at least on this forum). Monoliths can be terrifying if they get in their 24" kill range and now its once again safer for them to get there (don't forget about Jink too )


Yes the Jink save. Hard to imagine a monolith dogding a lascannon so I just view it as the monolith Phasing in and out. The Thing is brialliant. I'll make sure to list the Jink save in the summary



Iron Angel said:


> Flying Roombalith Circus anyone?


Whats the flying Rommbalith Circus or is it Just another term for the monolith Phalanx? I've only been playing warhammer 40k since last August (The last 4 months of the old Codex) and While i've learned a fair bit there some older tactics i still have not heard about?



Madden said:


> For the mono it's only a mishap if landing on impassiable terrain or off the table. It's a dangerous check for ruins and a move for infantry/vehicles.


:shok::shok::biggrin::thank_you:well the Monolith Just got better again. SHort of Melta immunity and re-rolling Re-animation its more or less back to its old tricks but with a Cover save and a reduced Cost. I reckon one weekend every necron player on here should take advantage of the extended force organisation chart and field 6 monoliths in a massive phalanx and see what the reaction from our imperial foes are.

Hey theres an Idea people. What combos can we make using the extended force organisation Chart?


----------



## Creator of Chaos

Archon Dan said:


> I've got a small addition to the Royal Court concepts. They can be a solo character tarpit or far worse. For characters that have lost their unit or always come alone, such as Mephiston or MCs, this is nightmarish. The basic composition is 1 Overlord and 5 Lords, all with Sempiternal Weave, Mindshackle Scarabs and Warscythes, plus one Res Orb. Other wargear and additional members are optional of course, but this is already getting pricey.
> 
> No member of the unit should issue challenges(unless you have to protect the Res Orb) and challenges should rarely be accepted unless wargear is altered. It is better to have one member not participate than 5. It's a slow moving unit and maybe a little tricky to use, but MCs and solo characters will tremble before it. You can remove a couple Warscythes to keep the Staffs of Light for shooting or throw in a couple Phase Shifters for MC protection, but you should rely on the MSS to keep them from fighting.


 
That is very similar to the Complete Royal Court death-star minus the Harbingers and the extra Gear. So its affordable in regular Games and I dont see much Problem in moving it about just pop it through the Monolith or a Nightscythe or copy the marine Masher combo and Hijack a Ghost Ark. Its open-topped so you can assualt out of it. I add it to the combo list

Todays Combos are up. I wont be able to list additional ones tommorow As I'm at a Tournament but feel free to discus the combos and tactics currently available and add extra Ideas if you wish.


----------



## falcoso

Smackin Nobz
(Zandrekh and 5+ lychguard w/ sycthes possibly crytpek with veil)
Class: Nob killing
Summary: Take furious charge away from a hoarde of nobz if they get too close then giving it to the lychguard so that they can istant death in the first round of combat and it would also stop Feel no pain if they have a painboy, unbeleivably helpful when you are about to get whooped.
Cost: 410 without veil-tek
Grade: Laughable - I loved watching my friend squirm as the squad lost all bonuses and I got them instead.



Creator of Chaos said:


> Iron Angel The Superman is real and Yes it is Necron. hahaha always wanted to say that lol. But seriously this Ctan is the Fabled Grey Knight killer when I go to a Tournament I'm packing this Ctan even if it means I cant field Imotek or Monoliths. To have the ability to destroy grey knights or deathstars is just to good


Deathmarks with veil-teks are prety good at taking out GKs in low point games


----------



## Iron Angel

Flying Roombalith Circus
What you will need:
-A Comms Array
-Three Monoliths
-An opponent who doesn't throw things

Start the monoliths in reserve, then turn two, roll for reserves with your Comms Array. They should all come in. Try and plop them a few inches from the edge of the enemy army, facing into the enemy army. When they arrive, they should be in range of the Portal of Exile. Use the Portal of Exile, then all the shooty power of twelve GFAs and three S8 pie plates. Aim for high-value targets and anything with melta. Gauss Flux Arcs should be able to gauss out a transport while S8 pie plates will Instant Death most things like Nobz or SM ICs.

So yeah, its the monolith phalanx, you're just trying to get them all to arrive at once to concentrate firepower.


----------



## Archon Dan

Iron Angel said:


> Flying Roombalith Circus
> What you will need:
> -A Comms Array
> -Three Monoliths
> -An opponent who doesn't throw things
> 
> Start the monoliths in reserve, then turn two, roll for reserves with your Comms Array. They should all come in. Try and plop them a few inches from the edge of the enemy army, facing into the enemy army. When they arrive, they should be in range of the Portal of Exile. Use the Portal of Exile, then all the shooty power of twelve GFAs and three S8 pie plates. Aim for high-value targets and anything with melta. Gauss Flux Arcs should be able to gauss out a transport while S8 pie plates will Instant Death most things like Nobz or SM ICs.
> 
> So yeah, its the monolith phalanx, you're just trying to get them all to arrive at once to concentrate firepower.


Ouch! You definitely don't want to play against people who throw things.

And thanks, Creator of Chaos, for wording my idea so much more eloquently.


----------



## Iron Angel

I had one guy in 4th who threw a land raider after I wrecked it with one shot from a warrior.


----------



## Madden

One problem with the monolith Roombalith the pie plates an ordnance weapon and if you fire it tge other shots are snap shots and you can't use the portal as it can't snap shoot. Though still good.
One change face the portal towards your own side then next turn port your warriors and rapid fire to death. You could also use the monos as road blocks to block enemy movement.


----------



## Iron Angel

FUCK. I didn't notice the Particle Whip was Ordnance.


----------



## Da Joka

Warning this post contains a rage filled rant, with mild profanity you've been warned.



Madden said:


> One problem with the monolith Roombalith the pie plates an ordnance weapon and if you fire it tge other shots are snap shots and you can't use the portal as it can't snap shoot. Though still good.
> One change face the portal towards your own side then next turn port your warriors and rapid fire to death. You could also use the monos as road blocks to block enemy movement.


:ireful2: WTF?! GAA!!!!!!!! REALLY??? I did not see this rule. Please tell me HOW THE FUCK HUMANS, WHO DON'T EVEN KNOW HOW THEIR SHITTY LITTLE TANKS WORK, HAVE THE ABILITY TO FIRE ORDNANCE WITH OUT ANY PENALTIES, BUT NECRON'S (the most advanced race by far) CAN'T??? :ireful2:

Rant over.


----------



## Iron Angel

Same reason Space marine drop pods avoid terrain but monoliths don't, and blood angels assault troops deep strike without scatter but deathmarks don't, IG gets a mountain of Strength 10 weaponry but Necrons get a single one-shot weapon that does S10, so on, so forth.

Its because Spaes Mehrens and IG fall under the protection of H:FY!


----------



## Creator of Chaos

At-least Humans Yarrick Excluded dont re-animate after you blast them to piece's again and again but yeah Thats kind of miffed that the most advance race in the unvirse cant deep-strike or shoot properly but Humans Can. Anyway you can still use the protal of exile to bring Stuff through if you position it right. Nothing Better 5 Despair-Teks, 5 Destroyers or 5 Storm-teks appearing through to gate to wreck whats ever in front of them. And since you dont use the gate in the shooting Phase it should not affect ordance meaning your rombalith circus is still Viable.

Thanks for clearing up what it does by the way. I'll add it to the combos List Tommorow or Tonight if I get back early enough from the tournament along with Falcoso's Smackin Nobs.


----------



## Iron Angel

Admittedly you don't even need 5 stormteks, just 1 is an auto-removed vehicle thats not a land raider.


----------



## Imwookie2

ByeBye unit
(5-10 Deathmarks + Harbinger of Despair with Veil of Darkness)
Class: Anti-infantry
Summary: Tho is existed last edition it has been improved by change's to sniper rules and Deep-strike. By combining the Hunters in hyperspace special rule with an AP1 Template gives us a 1 Shot at getting rid of any problem unit in the game be it terminators, an infantry hoard or a problematic character. Simply by deep-striking next to a problematic enemy you get this chance and should the template fail you still have 10-20 Sniper Shots to go. Now I say 1 chance because I guarantee no opponent will let this unit get a 2nd Deep-strike or let it live after you Just wasted there power-unit.
Cost: 140-230 (Affordable in most game's)
Grade: B- (If it goes off Will more then likely kill if not cripple any infantry unit in the game However due to deep-strike it is very unwieldy and will rarely get 2nd chance to either finish a unit or kill another So use wisely)

Quick variation on this.......drop the veil off the tek and put this squad in a Night Scythe.....then you can just jump out and kill your target no deep strike needed...so for 70pts more you make this squad a lot more reliable. You only need to take 5 deathmarks with this as the main point is getting the template on the target, so this unit comes to 225pts. If your squad gets wiped after hitting your target....so what you still have a Night Scythe flying around.


----------



## Da Joka

Imwookie2 said:


> ByeBye unit
> (5-10 Deathmarks + Harbinger of Despair with Veil of Darkness)
> Class: Anti-infantry
> Summary: Tho is existed last edition it has been improved by change's to sniper rules and Deep-strike. By combining the Hunters in hyperspace special rule with an AP1 Template gives us a 1 Shot at getting rid of any problem unit in the game be it terminators, an infantry hoard or a problematic character. Simply by deep-striking next to a problematic enemy you get this chance and should the template fail you still have 10-20 Sniper Shots to go. Now I say 1 chance because I guarantee no opponent will let this unit get a 2nd Deep-strike or let it live after you Just wasted there power-unit.
> Cost: 140-230 (Affordable in most game's)
> Grade: B- (If it goes off Will more then likely kill if not cripple any infantry unit in the game However due to deep-strike it is very unwieldy and will rarely get 2nd chance to either finish a unit or kill another So use wisely)
> 
> Quick variation on this.......drop the veil off the tek and put this squad in a Night Scythe.....then you can just jump out and kill your target no deep strike needed...so for 70pts more you make this squad a lot more reliable. You only need to take 5 deathmarks with this as the main point is getting the template on the target, so this unit comes to 225pts. If your squad gets wiped after hitting your target....so what you still have a Night Scythe flying around.


Add a D-Lord for Preferred Enemy for re-rolling 1's, CC power, and extra lulz


----------



## falcoso

If you roll for the range of the portal of exile and you aren't in range can you still fire the particle whip? Or not because you have already attempted to fire with it.

And thanks for including my combo


----------



## returnoftheclown

Love this idea, and some of the tactics on here are very evil! Have to try them out. However, feel that “Teleporting Land-raider Hunter” should be called “Unlimited POWER!”. 

Few ideas I've had while building up my force of metal daemons. See what you guys think.

*Special delivery – ‘ByeBye unit’ x 3*
(3 x ‘5 – 10 Deathmarks plus harbinger of Despair with Veil of Darkness’)

Class: Anti Infantry/Elites

Summary: Your up against an infantry/elite heavy unit, they just won’t stop coming. Maybe the mob is just too big to take down. Maybe those heavily clad GK terminators just keep shrugging off those shots that would have blown up a bastion. Well if your willing to give up your elite choices or playing a game over 2000pts then look no further my friend. Building up on Wookies idea, but now you have three teams of these wonderful snipers who can mark three different units. Correct me if I’m wrong but all deathmarks can wound each of the marked units on a 2+, that should take care of the bigger, hard to kill stuff. Deepstrike all three surrounding your target for this turn and let rip with your sniper bolts of death. This should wipe out your target in one fell swoop. Also, since there is three units of them, your opponent will have to either focus fire or split his fire to take them out, increasing your chances to pull this off multiple times.

Cost: 465 – 750pts

Grade: C+ (You’re losing all three elite choices below 2000pts and its very expensive. However it will get the job done and the look on your opponents face when you deepstrike a bunch of snipers, take out his prized unit, and then disappear again to take out the next)

*Just point and shoot*
Nemesor Zahndrekh and Doomsday Ark (maybe add harbinger of Destruction with solar pulse)

Class: Hilarious, Objective clearer

Summary: Zahndrekh has many uses, you want a furious charging warrior unit? He can do that for you. You want a 72” cannon to hit its mark in the dead of night? He can do that for you. On missions when night fighting applies or if your Destrotek has solar pulse watch the hilarity as you give your big cannon night vision and blast an enemy off the objective or take out a horde that’s getting just that little bit too close for comfort, believing that the dark will save them. Great also for opponents armies who like to sit back and let you come to them. Causing night fighting followed by a Doomsday shot will definitely cause some weeping. 
Options: You got the points? Stick in Immotekh as well to try and keep nightfighting going.

Cost: 360 – 415pts (no Immotekh) / 585 – 640pts (with Immotekh)

Grade: B- (Expensive but worth it for those pesky shooting armies)

*Thunder from the skies*
5 – 10 Immortals with Tesla, Necron Lord with WS + Res Orb, Nightscythe

Class: Objective clearer, Anti-infantry, backline clearer

Summary: Shock troopers…literally. Heavily defended objectives are no problem for Immortals with tesla and backed up with a nightscythe. Just send your nightscythe up the board when it arrives, drop off the cargo and watch as your immortals clear up. Lord keeps them up and running and in case any nasty Dreadnaughts decide to charge, while the nightscythe helps clear the initial drop site. 
Options: Have Anrakyr as your HQ? Give your Immortals Furious charge and Counter attack to give them that extra boost in their assigned duty.
You could be even more evil and instead of the Lord go for a Destroyer lord with Res orb. Nightscythe can accommodate jump infantry and means your re-rolling those pesky 1s to hit and wound.

Cost: 260 – 345pts (with normal lord) / 340 – 425pts (with destroyer lord)

Grade: A (Great for clearing the back board and taking the objective from under their nose)


----------



## Creator of Chaos

falcoso said:


> If you roll for the range of the portal of exile and you aren't in range can you still fire the particle whip? Or not because you have already attempted to fire with it.
> 
> And thanks for including my combo


Anytime. I'm Glad people are contributing. As for your Question no you cant do both. Even attempting to use the Exile Portal as a weapon will null the Particle whip Sadly so unless your sure you can get more out of the portal then the Blast your better off just bringing a unit throughs and getting them to do the dirty Work. Saw Tomb Blades in action Today. Twin Linked Gauss Blasters and Particle Beamers are the way to go.



returnoftheclown said:


> Love this idea, and some of the tactics on here are very evil! Have to try them out. However, feel that “Teleporting Land-raider Hunter” should be called “Unlimited POWER!”.
> 
> Few ideas I've had while building up my force of metal daemons. See what you guys think.
> 
> *Special delivery – ‘ByeBye unit’ x 3*
> (3 x ‘5 – 10 Deathmarks plus harbinger of Despair with Veil of Darkness’)
> 
> Class: Anti Infantry/Elites
> 
> Summary: Your up against an infantry/elite heavy unit, they just won’t stop coming. Maybe the mob is just too big to take down. Maybe those heavily clad GK terminators just keep shrugging off those shots that would have blown up a bastion. Well if your willing to give up your elite choices or playing a game over 2000pts then look no further my friend. Building up on Wookies idea, but now you have three teams of these wonderful snipers who can mark three different units. Correct me if I’m wrong but all deathmarks can wound each of the marked units on a 2+, that should take care of the bigger, hard to kill stuff. Deepstrike all three surrounding your target for this turn and let rip with your sniper bolts of death. This should wipe out your target in one fell swoop. Also, since there is three units of them, your opponent will have to either focus fire or split his fire to take them out, increasing your chances to pull this off multiple times.
> 
> Cost: 465 – 750pts
> 
> Grade: C+ (You’re losing all three elite choices below 2000pts and its very expensive. However it will get the job done and the look on your opponents face when you deepstrike a bunch of snipers, take out his prized unit, and then disappear again to take out the next)


The only problem with this is that unless you have 3 Royal Courts you can only have 1 Veil of Darkness. Tho if you put them in Nightscythes Like ImWookie stated this could work. I'll Add it to the Variations



> *Just point and shoot*
> Nemesor Zahndrekh and Doomsday Ark (maybe add harbinger of Destruction with solar pulse)
> 
> Class: Hilarious, Objective clearer
> 
> Summary: Zahndrekh has many uses, you want a furious charging warrior unit? He can do that for you. You want a 72” cannon to hit its mark in the dead of night? He can do that for you. On missions when night fighting applies or if your Destrotek has solar pulse watch the hilarity as you give your big cannon night vision and blast an enemy off the objective or take out a horde that’s getting just that little bit too close for comfort, believing that the dark will save them. Great also for opponents armies who like to sit back and let you come to them. Causing night fighting followed by a Doomsday shot will definitely cause some weeping.
> Options: You got the points? Stick in Immotekh as well to try and keep nightfighting going.
> 
> Cost: 360 – 415pts (no Immotekh) / 585 – 640pts (with Immotekh)
> 
> Grade: B- (Expensive but worth it for those pesky shooting armies)


This is Actually very Impressive and goes alongway to solving the Arks biggest issue Compatability with our army Sure its expensive but to allow us to use our AP1 plates and imoteks storm togethor is priceless. I'm gonna Rep you for this one and Add it in tommorow when I do an update. I could see myself using this in an Upcoming apocalypse game and my Does Zahndrekh have his combo's.



> *Thunder from the skies*
> 5 – 10 Immortals with Tesla, Necron Lord with WS + Res Orb, Nightscythe
> 
> Class: Objective clearer, Anti-infantry, backline clearer
> 
> Summary: Shock troopers…literally. Heavily defended objectives are no problem for Immortals with tesla and backed up with a nightscythe. Just send your nightscythe up the board when it arrives, drop off the cargo and watch as your immortals clear up. Lord keeps them up and running and in case any nasty Dreadnaughts decide to charge, while the nightscythe helps clear the initial drop site.
> Options: Have Anrakyr as your HQ? Give your Immortals Furious charge and Counter attack to give them that extra boost in their assigned duty.
> You could be even more evil and instead of the Lord go for a Destroyer lord with Res orb. Nightscythe can accommodate jump infantry and means your re-rolling those pesky 1s to hit and wound.
> 
> Cost: 260 – 345pts (with normal lord) / 340 – 425pts (with destroyer lord)
> 
> Grade: A (Great for clearing the back board and taking the objective from under their nose)


This existed during 5th but the Improvements to flyers make this very Good and much better then in 5th plus Its surprisingly affordable in most tourney Armies. I can see this becoming more popular is the Game goes on. Consider added during the next update

Imwookie and Da Joka, Your Variations to the byebye Combo will be added during the next Update.

Thanks everyone for your contributions so far Keep them Coming. I want to try and put 10 Combos most of them new if possible during tommorows update but if you cant debate is fine


----------



## Iron Angel

returnoftheclown said:


> However, feel that “Teleporting Land-raider Hunter” should be called “Unlimited POWER!”.


Seconded :laugh:


----------



## returnoftheclown

Doh! My bad with the crypteks. Not thinking straight! 
But cheers man!


----------



## Archon Dan

Actually, in double FOC games, *Special delivery – ‘ByeBye unit’ x 3* is viable and pretty cheap. In truth you could do it with 4 units of Deathmarks. That still leaves you 2 Elite spots for Triarch Stalkers or C'Tan Shards.

That brings me to a question. The codex says that no C'Tan in the same army can have the same power(s). With the ability to bring 2 primary detachments in larger games, can you double-up on a C'Tan power or two? It will likely warrant FAQ(is a detachment a seperate army?), but having two of Iron Angel's C'Tan Deathstar Killers would be pretty awesome. Of course at double FOC, you may be wanting to spend points on 6 A. Barges, 6 Doom Scythes or a massive Scarab Farm.


----------



## Imwookie2

Archon Dan said:


> That brings me to a question. The codex says that no C'Tan in the same army can have the same power(s). With the ability to bring 2 primary detachments in larger games, can you double-up on a C'Tan power or two? It will likely warrant FAQ(is a detachment a seperate army?), but having two of Iron Angel's C'Tan Deathstar Killers would be pretty awesome. Of course at double FOC, you may be wanting to spend points on 6 A. Barges, 6 Doom Scythes or a massive Scarab Farm.


No you cant its still the same army.

For example you wouldnt be able to take say a second Immotekh just because you get a second detachment.....its still the same army and the point of the C'Tan thing is its supposed to be a unique character.


----------



## Archon Dan

As I thought. Idle hoping will get us nowhere. But it would still be cool.


----------



## Tim/Steve

@returnoftheclown
You don't need Zahndrek to give Night Fighting to a Doomsday to get through Solar Pulse: solar pulse only activates for a single turn (player turn) so it is only active during the enemy's shooting... unless you deliberately want to knobble your own shooting


----------



## Creator of Chaos

The purpose of the Zahndrekh combo is to Work with imotek so both His lightning and the Barge's Large Blast both go off in the Same turn rather then conflicting. Using a solar Pulse stops Imoteks Storm and while this maybe good say turn 3 or 4 when your army is in range to make up for lost lightning. is pointless turn 1 when you need the lightning killing stuff. 

Hope that clears it up


----------



## Tim/Steve

That works, but wasn't what he said...

If the combo had been Zahndrek, Imhotek and Doomsday then yes, that is a great combo, although massively expensive... but with Zahndrek, solar pulse and Doomsday you don't need the Night Vision.


----------



## returnoftheclown

Yeah thats what I meant, sorry for confusion! I was really not thinking straight!


----------



## Creator of Chaos

Tim/Steve said:


> That works, but wasn't what he said...
> 
> If the combo had been Zahndrek, Imhotek and Doomsday then yes, that is a great combo, although massively expensive... but with Zahndrek, solar pulse and Doomsday you don't need the Night Vision.


Well Thats how I interpreted it because I came to the same conclusion that someone wouldn't Want to cripple there shooting or Conflict with Imotek. So to Solve this I'll Still list the combo tho as Imotek, Zahndrek and Ark is brialliant but I'll also list yours as a seperate combo. What would you Like it called?


----------



## Creator of Chaos

My apoligies guys for taking so long. I was nearly finished with the update when the page expired. I'll have them up as soon as possible


----------



## amrogers3

Not sure how good the "Ctan Deathstar Killer" is. I like the idea of it, however, how are you going to keep this guy alive? With +4 save, I don't see this guy making into CC.


BTW, this is a fantastic thread. Awesome collection of great ideas. Thanks for the posts.


----------



## Creator of Chaos

amrogers3 said:


> Not sure how good the "Ctan Deathstar Killer" is. I like the idea of it, however, how are you going to keep this guy alive? With +4 save, I don't see this guy making into CC.
> 
> BTW, this is a fantastic thread. Awesome collection of great ideas. Thanks for the posts.Camo Cloaks (p100 C:SM)
> Company Command Squad (p30, p90 C:IG)


You would have to Ask Iron Angel as he created the combo originally but from what I've surmised just stick him to cover or use a monoltith portal to get him where he needs to go plus he does have 4 wounds and is t7 with fear and eternal warrior so he's no slouch but As I said ask Iron Angel. Also thanks for the compliment glad this thread could be of help


Also everyone the new combos are up (11 of them) and Teleporting Land-raider hunter has been renaimed unlimited power by popular Demand. Thanks everyone who has contributed to the debate, added variants or added combos so far and I look foward to seeing more combos and debate on here. 

Special Thanks. To Falcoso, Iron Angel, Tim/Steve, ReturnoftheClown, Da Joka, Archon Dan, Madden, Farseer Darvaleth and of course myself for all the combo's directly added thus far. If I haven't already repped you guys I'll do so soon or let me know.

Look foward to seeing more on here soon


----------



## Septok

New combo, first posted on my C'tan tactica, not sure if it's actually legal, but I can't find anything on the FAQ or in the rulebook about it, so... 



> Turn 1 Flyers
> (C'tan Shard with Grand Illusion, some Doom/Night Scythes)
> Class: [Not sure where to put it]
> Summary: Grand Illusion lets you take units in and out of reserve. So why not use it to bring some Scythes out for turn 1 killing? The scythes working on turn 1 allows for the payback for Grand Illusion, and the C'tan can do its normal stuff to pay itself back.
> Cost: 400+ (assuming C'tan with Grand Illusion and Lord of Fire/Entropic strike and a Night Scythe with minimum size Warrior unit. Can easily be much more expensive, dependent on the number of scythes you bring, which should really be 3 to allow for Grand Illusion's maximum)
> Grade: B - not groundbreaking, but it can advance your battle plans for turn 1. Especially funny with Imotekh or Solar pulses, as even if you lose the initiative, your opponent has to get through snap shots and 5+/6+ cover to get to you.


----------



## falcoso

I would just like to commend the person who came up with adding a d-lord to warrior squads - I tries it yesterday with a squad of 20 and it was beautiful, I shot the same squad of boyz out of charge range in overwatch 3 times!! I also took care of a dreadnoght, 10 lootas and 5 tank bustas, with only 3 warriors lost at the end of the game.

I also tested the Deathstar c'tan thing which didn't work too well, but saying that it might have been the fact that ghazghull Waaaghed so he got his 2+ invulnerable


----------



## Iron Angel

Imotekh+Zandrekh is 410 points, just to make one doomsday ark MAYBE hit something through night fighting. nty


----------



## Iron Angel

amrogers3 said:


> Not sure how good the "Ctan Deathstar Killer" is. I like the idea of it, however, how are you going to keep this guy alive? With +4 save, I don't see this guy making into CC.
> 
> 
> BTW, this is a fantastic thread. Awesome collection of great ideas. Thanks for the posts.


A lot of ways, namely abusing obstacles that block LOS. Most deathstars would rather come to you, so you can use him as a threatening presence, or if that fails, you can rush with him when they get too close.

Also, a monolith makes a great moving wall, and is powerful in its own right.


----------



## Imwookie2

Im sure this gets done all the time and maybe its to common of a tactic to post but here it is anyway:

Later Land Raider - by Imwookie2
(5 Warriors+Stormtek in a Night Scythe)
Class: Anti Vehicle
Summary: So basically you fly in with your Night Scythe moving up to 24" and then disembark and kill most tanks in the game. This squad will do an average of 3.335 glancing hits and if you have a second royal court you can throw in another Stormtek and that number will go up to 5.558 at which point it easily takes care of LRs. 
Cost: 190-215
Grade: A (More reliable then having the StormTeks with a VeilTek. Even if the squad gets wiped after they pop the tank you still have your NS flying around so basically you only lost a 90-115pt squad to pop the tank.)


----------



## amrogers3

Iron Angel said:


> A lot of ways, namely abusing obstacles that block LOS. Most deathstars would rather come to you, so you can use him as a threatening presence, or if that fails, you can rush with him when they get too close.
> 
> Also, a monolith makes a great moving wall, and is powerful in its own right.


I am curious, has anyone tried the C'Tan deathstar killer in a game? Did it work, not work, etc? What was your experience with it?


----------



## Iron Angel

Twice, thats why I recommend it. I wouldn't say its broken, but its really powerful. Get him stuck in even with the likes of Ghazghkull and he can do fine, as long as Ghaz doesn't get to charge, which is easier now with the changes to Fleet. All of his attacks and both his powers ignore armor, and he has Eternal Warrior, making him an excellent pally killer.


----------



## Creator of Chaos

Iron Angel said:


> Imotekh+Zandrekh is 410 points, just to make one doomsday ark MAYBE hit something through night fighting. nty


Actually when you think about it. It does seeem a bit much but a combo is a combo regardless tho I think I may have rated it a tad high. I'll test it at a local Game Tommorow and let you all know the results




> I would just like to commend the person who came up with adding a d-lord to warrior squads - I tries it yesterday with a squad of 20 and it was beautiful, I shot the same squad of boyz out of charge range in overwatch 3 times!! I also took care of a dreadnoght, 10 lootas and 5 tank bustas, with only 3 warriors lost at the end of the game.
> 
> I also tested the Deathstar c'tan thing which didn't work too well, but saying that it might have been the fact that ghazghull Waaaghed so he got his 2+ invulnerable


That would be me who came up with that 1 unless someone posted it before me and I'm not aware. Glad to see to its works tho XD. 


Also I amWookie and Septok your combos will be added in the next update. Thanks tho the Grand Illusion one may need some debate


----------



## Archon Dan

Septok said:


> New combo, first posted on my C'tan tactica, not sure if it's actually legal, but I can't find anything on the FAQ or in the rulebook about it, so...
> 
> Turn 1 Flyers
> (C'tan Shard with Grand Illusion, some Doom/Night Scythes)
> Class: [Not sure where to put it]
> Summary: Grand Illusion lets you take units in and out of reserve. So why not use it to bring some Scythes out for turn 1 killing? The scythes working on turn 1 allows for the payback for Grand Illusion, and the C'tan can do its normal stuff to pay itself back.
> Cost: 400+ (assuming C'tan with Grand Illusion and Lord of Fire/Entropic strike and a Night Scythe with minimum size Warrior unit. Can easily be much more expensive, dependent on the number of scythes you bring, which should really be 3 to allow for Grand Illusion's maximum)
> Grade: B - not groundbreaking, but it can advance your battle plans for turn 1. Especially funny with Imotekh or Solar pulses, as even if you lose the initiative, your opponent has to get through snap shots and 5+/6+ cover to get to you.


I'm not sure you can move a unit out of Reserve that is required to start in Reserve. It would be quite the trick, though. I can see a C'Tan shard make a gesture and some Necron Scythes "de-cloak."


----------



## Creator of Chaos

Lol I can see the decivour smiling already at the thought. If the Combo is legal the look on oppenents face's would be priceless and it would enable other combo's Like Trollzyn or Thunder from the skies to take effect from the first turn (Rather then turn 2, 3 or 4) which could be gamebreaking. 
Imagine me Using Imotek and Trayzyn I sieze the initiave, Redeploy my nightscythes and turn 1 your heavy defended back row objective is tesla'd and now you have 10 Lychguard and Trayzyn from turn 1 on your objective How would you react. Do you deal with Trazyn and let my army take the rest of the field or do your ignore them and risk getting cut to piece's from behind

Thats only 1 of many game-breaking Trick's this could enable if its legal. But legality is the big question. When technically does the game start. At the Start of Deployment or Turn 1. If its the former then this is legal because then they'd only be required in reserve at the start of deployment not at the end


----------



## Septok

It's great to see that GW couldn't think up half of the combos that we've thought up. I still have absolutely no idea whether they have to start deployment or turn 1 in reserve, because, technically, the BRB implies that even the writing of army lists is part of the game. FAQ please.


----------



## Iron Angel

falcoso said:


> I also tested the Deathstar c'tan thing which didn't work too well, but saying that it might have been the fact that ghazghull Waaaghed so he got his 2+ invulnerable


Yeah, that'll do it. Though I'm amazed that he killed your C'tan. Even with five attacks at WS6 and S10, he's still only stripping 1.39025 wounds a round, which you should be making a wound back no problem off a Meganob/Nob each round with your GoD pie plate. It should statistically take him six to eight assault phases to kill you, eight if you make a wound with your Gaze of Death. This assumes he passes his Fear test which he has to take every single assault phase (Unless Ghazkull has Fearless), and then proceeds to pass his Time's Arrow test which he will statistically fail 1 in 3 times.

Ghaz has Eternal Warrior, but don't forget that against things which A: have a toughness thats really high (Wraithlord, anyone?) or B: are T5-, multi-wound, and no Eternal Warrior, you can use a Smash attack, halving your prodigious 4 attacks to 2 to make them S10 to smack a bitch around. Even Hive Tyrants have to fear your pimp-hand at that point.


----------



## The Sturk

Iron Angel said:


> Yeah, that'll do it. Though I'm amazed that he killed your C'tan. Even with five attacks at WS6 and S10, he's still only stripping 1.39025 wounds a round, which you should be making a wound back no problem off a Meganob/Nob each round with your GoD pie plate. It should statistically take him six to eight assault phases to kill you, eight if you make a wound with your Gaze of Death. This assumes he passes his Fear test which he has to take every single assault phase (Unless Ghazkull has Fearless), and then proceeds to pass his Time's Arrow test which he will statistically fail 1 in 3 times.
> 
> Ghaz has Eternal Warrior, but don't forget that against things which A: have a toughness thats really high (Wraithlord, anyone?) or B: are T5-, multi-wound, and no Eternal Warrior, you can use a Smash attack, halving your prodigious 4 attacks to 2 to make them S10 to smack a bitch around. Even Hive Tyrants have to fear your pimp-hand at that point.



I was on the assumption that Time's Arrow ignores Eternal Warrior and Invulnerable saves?


----------



## TDbehr

Hi all. First post as new member. Saw this thread and some of the combos posted and just had to add my own, aswell as some comments/observations about existing ones.

right, first off my combo!

*Pyrrhian Assualt*
*Class:* Tactic/Army Direction
Summary: Taking Anrakyr as your HQ gives you a free unit of FC/CA immortals, who bestowe said USRs on any character or IC that join them(Lord with sep-weave, MMS and warsythe anyone?). Anrakyr himself also has said USRs, so by attaching him to any other unit (be it another squad of immortals, a 20blob of warriors or even wraiths (yes it slows the wraiths down but makes them an awesome bodyguard for anrakyr AND the perfect counter-assault unit), that unit also gains the USRs
Grade: B - not groundbreaking, but it can boost the counter assault value of a good portion of your infantry squads. Maybe add-in Szeras/Zhandrekh (or both over 2000pts) for some added buffs to the units.

now for my comments.

1) the monolith Phalanx. I saw this combo, and like a few others have been questioning the legality of the rules. ive done some seaqrching on the topic and over on warseer there was a big debate over the interpretation of the rules. the counter arguments revolve around the fact that nowhere does the Deepstrike rules EXPLICITLY state that deepstriking from reserve is a MOVE. 
the only references are:
A) the comment "the unit cannot move any further" - this could be interpreted as implying that the unit moved by deepstriking, but it can also be interpreted that once a unit has deepstriked from reserve, they cannot then move. 

the rules for deepstrike have no changed between 5th&6th, only the mishap table has so this really needs an FAQ to be certain. personally as much as i love the idea that TAU, DE, ELDAR and NECRONS are effectively immune to deepstrike mishaps (except for board edges/impassible terrain), im erring to the latter that deepstriking does NOT infact count as moving(for the purpose of the movement phase)

b) The rules for skimmers which states that if a skimmer is forced to end its move on top of other models, then the skimmer is moved the minimum distance away from the unit so that it is not within 1". This second point relates directly to the above, in tha if deepstriking is considered to be a move (special or normal), then this does hold true, however if it is not, then this only refers to instances such as: tank shock, immobising itself on difficult terrain, being pulled by the SM dreadnaught grapples etc, and not to deepstriking from reserve.

and c) the comment that the model is counted as having moved at cruising speed in the shooting phase. This in itself causes problems for the monolith as the 'lith cannot move at cruising speed, so how does that translate if deepstriking is considered a move? in general though, this is quite clear that it is in referrence to shooting (the restrictions on tanks for shooting at different speeds) so doesn't hold any weight if you try to apply it to moving.

i dont meant o throw a spanner in the works, however this is far too iffy to just accept as being legal.

The other comment is about the C'Tan's Times arrow. The codex does not make any reference to the model suffering instant death, and eternal warrior only prevents the effect of instant death. it also states that no saves of any kind can be taken.

so in summary IMO. eternal warrior and invulnerable saves CANNOT be used to negate the times arrow.

fluff wise... as awesome as marneus calgar is, the C'Tan is effectively a god, so his mortal being really doesn't stand a chance if the C'Tan decides to zapp him into another dimension.

also, on this note... it also means that certain characters (Crowe, Yarrick, etc) should not be able to 'get back up' as they are no longer in the game, not dead, just gone. thats how i see it anyway, as the necron FAQ states that you cannot RP from being turned into a spawn/squig so that would applyy to other special rules/wargear aswell!.


----------



## The Sturk

TDbehr said:


> 1) the monolith Phalanx. I saw this combo, and like a few others have been questioning the legality of the rules. ive done some seaqrching on the topic and over on warseer there was a big debate over the interpretation of the rules. the counter arguments revolve around the fact that nowhere does the Deepstrike rules EXPLICITLY state that deepstriking from reserve is a MOVE.
> the only references are:
> 
> My friend in real life has made this exact same argument.
> 
> A) the comment "the unit cannot move any further" - this could be interpreted as implying that the unit moved by deepstriking, but it can also be interpreted that once a unit has deepstriked from reserve, they cannot then move.
> 
> the rules for deepstrike have no changed between 5th&6th, only the mishap table has so this really needs an FAQ to be certain. personally as much as i love the idea that TAU, DE, ELDAR and NECRONS are effectively immune to deepstrike mishaps (except for board edges/impassible terrain), im erring to the latter that deepstriking does NOT infact count as moving(for the purpose of the movement phase)
> 
> While true, you cannot move after deep striking. However, I see that "minimum amount off models" as part of the deepstrike movement. It is no different than how a drop pod works.
> 
> b) The rules for skimmers which states that if a skimmer is forced to end its move on top of other models, then the skimmer is moved the minimum distance away from the unit so that it is not within 1". This second point relates directly to the above, in tha if deepstriking is considered to be a move (special or normal), then this does hold true, however if it is not, then this only refers to instances such as: tank shock, immobising itself on difficult terrain, being pulled by the SM dreadnaught grapples etc, and not to deepstriking from reserve.
> 
> And from my interpretation of the rules (after many read throughs), I see it as an extension of movement.
> 
> and c) the comment that the model is counted as having moved at cruising speed in the shooting phase. This in itself causes problems for the monolith as the 'lith cannot move at cruising speed, so how does that translate if deepstriking is considered a move? in general though, this is quite clear that it is in referrence to shooting (the restrictions on tanks for shooting at different speeds) so doesn't hold any weight if you try to apply it to moving.
> 
> It's irrelevant about how far it moved. The important bit is that the Monolith count as being moved. And since it was forced (in this case, scattered) on top friendly/enemy units, as and additional part of the deepstrike, it should get to move the minimum distance away.
> 
> i dont meant o throw a spanner in the works, however this is far too iffy to just accept as being legal.
> 
> I realize that it's iffy. But the logic makes sense to me and my gaming group. If its FAQ'd then I will roll with whatever that says, but till then, I'll have my fun.


----------



## TDbehr

The monolith counts as having moved at cruising speed *for the purpose of shooting* this is not the same as simply counting as moving.

Also u didn't exactly refute your friends same argument that nowhere does it state that deep striking is a move.

If that's how ur gaming group play ten more power to you, but I'd simply advise not trying it in a GW store or tournament.


----------



## Creator of Chaos

TDbehr said:


> The monolith counts as having moved at cruising speed *for the purpose of shooting* this is not the same as simply counting as moving.
> 
> Also u didn't exactly refute your friends same argument that nowhere does it state that deep striking is a move.
> 
> If that's how ur gaming group play ten more power to you, but I'd simply advise not trying it in a GW store or tournament.


Already done it at my Gamesworkshop and they said it was perfectly legal as Long as I didnot scatter into terrain. The same applies for dark Eldar Vechiles as well so its not unique to the monolith. If an FAQ kills it tho then I'll remove the combo but doing so would kill the monoliths viability in most games which is despite all it gained from 6th is still outclassed by the Cheaper Annihilation Barge which got many of the same things (5+ Jink, Move in shooting Phase etc). Deep-strike survivability and then using the portal/Ordance is infact the primary reason why the monolith is viable competivly and I'm sure you dont want that taken away. 

Anyway Thanks for your combo I'll Add it into the next update. But are you certain that ankyra can give Furious Charge and Counter attack to a unit in the same way a destroyer Lord gives prefered enemy to wraiths cause if its true then we have 4 Warrior Hoard types now instead of 5th's 1 (The Others being Phearon, Destroyer Lord and Zahndrekh)

Lastly I'm only doing a minor update tonight as I'm tired. Just clarifications mostly and changing the rating on the Just point and shoot combo not as good As I had thought


----------



## TDbehr

Well, if your local GW have agreed its legal then I suppose it will take an FAQ to nerf it.

As for that being the only thing making the 'lith viable, I have to disagree. You run the same risk with any unit that deep strikes (save the dropped/trygon etc) , inc using the veil or even obyron (unless ur target is zhandrekh). So just because skimmers may not gain immunity, doesn't make them viable. 

The new objective rules state they cannot be placed on buildings or impassible terrain, and the density matrix for terrain can mean large areas of the board (featuring objectives) clear and available for objective denial(the lith itself may not contest but will ur enemy really want to risk going near it? And one scenario even allows u to capture them with it! 

So I think u still discount it too much as personally, the 1/6 change that all enemies within 6" failing to roll an average of a 1-3/4 is a bonus, not something to be relied on.

Deep striking a mobile, heavily armoured and armed webway portal, able to do so in your opponents turn and then allow other (non vehicle) units to arrive from reserve without threat of those pesky interceptor guns, then being able to fire a battle cannon and (up2) 4 heavy3 gauss weapons in the same turn is far more important IMHO!

As for arankyr. Just read the USRs. "as long as At least one model in the unit has the rule, the the whole unit does" do it's exactly the same for preferred enemy as it is for furious charge and counter attack.


----------



## Creator of Chaos

TDbehr said:


> Well, if your local GW have agreed its legal then I suppose it will take an FAQ to nerf it.
> 
> As for that being the only thing making the 'lith viable, I have to disagree. You run the same risk with any unit that deep strikes (save the dropped/trygon etc) , inc using the veil or even obyron (unless ur target is zhandrekh). So just because skimmers may not gain immunity, doesn't make them viable.
> 
> The new objective rules state they cannot be placed on buildings or impassible terrain, and the density matrix for terrain can mean large areas of the board (featuring objectives) clear and available for objective denial(the lith itself may not contest but will ur enemy really want to risk going near it? And one scenario even allows u to capture them with it!
> 
> So I think u still discount it too much as personally, the 1/6 change that all enemies within 6" failing to roll an average of a 1-3/4 is a bonus, not something to be relied on.
> 
> Deep striking a mobile, heavily armoured and armed webway portal, able to do so in your opponents turn and then allow other (non vehicle) units to arrive from reserve without threat of those pesky interceptor guns, then being able to fire a battle cannon and (up2) 4 heavy3 gauss weapons in the same turn is far more important IMHO!
> 
> As for arankyr. Just read the USRs. "as long as At least one model in the unit has the rule, the the whole unit does" do it's exactly the same for preferred enemy as it is for furious charge and counter attack.


Well ok I definatly went a bit far saying it was unvaible as I use them but I'm tired currently so forgive me. I'll be a bit more specific. There only competivly viable in large games due the cost and If the new deep-strike rule's get nerfed then there would be less incentive to take them at-least in multiple's. However that said av14 with a +5 save for moving is still pretty good so I'm sure that they'd still be teched into some Tournament list's at-least but You wouldn't see 3 due to the risk and scale of investment. 

Remember its huge and 90% of mishaps even if its a 1/6 chance happen because you scatter into units. The Skimmer rules take away the risk thus making 2 or 3 phalanx lists competivly viable and throw in things like Zahndrekh and suddenly these things are borderline broken but all that disappears if there nerfed and you go back to 1 monolith in the occasional list

As for the portal I wasn't refering to the Exile thing which is terrible in most case's but the gateway which is brialliant. Nothing better then Bringing 20 warriors or a Ctan right infront of your enemies objective just before you Ord Blast them.

Lastly as for Anakra Consider his combo officially added during the next update. Necron HQ and troops keep getting better and better.


----------



## The Sturk

Already on it.

C'Tan Party Van
Monolith + C'Tan Shard
Class: Anti-infantry
Summary: Start the game with C'tan hiding. When the Monolith rolls in for reserve, Deep Strike the Monolith near the enemy and pull the C'tan through. They now have a tremendously powerful Monsterous Creature in their lines. For maximum effect, have the C'tan suited up with CC gear such as Gaze of Death or Time's Arrow. Follow up with a few Particle Whips to clear any larger threats to the 'lith or C'tan.
Cost: 400-450 (depends on C'tan's setup)
Grade: B (A lot of this strategy depends on a successful Monolith Deepstrike. Deepstrike safely and you have a C'tan at their front door PLUS multiple Ordinance blasts. It is also expensive if it something goes south).


----------



## Iron Angel

TDbehr said:


> Hi all. First post as new member. Saw this thread and some of the combos posted and just had to add my own, aswell as some comments/observations about existing ones.
> 
> right, first off my combo!
> 
> *Pyrrhian Assualt*
> *Class:* Tactic/Army Direction
> Summary: Taking Anrakyr as your HQ gives you a free unit of FC/CA immortals, who bestowe said USRs on any character or IC that join them(Lord with sep-weave, MMS and warsythe anyone?). Anrakyr himself also has said USRs, so by attaching him to any other unit (be it another squad of immortals, a 20blob of warriors or even wraiths (yes it slows the wraiths down but makes them an awesome bodyguard for anrakyr AND the perfect counter-assault unit), that unit also gains the USRs
> Grade: B - not groundbreaking, but it can boost the counter assault value of a good portion of your infantry squads. Maybe add-in Szeras/Zhandrekh (or both over 2000pts) for some added buffs to the units.


Look in the rule book. Furious Charge and Counter-Attack are not given to models that join a unit, they are simply retained by the models that had them originally.


----------



## The Sturk

Iron Angel said:


> Look in the rule book. Furious Charge and Counter-Attack are not given to models that join a unit, they are simply retained by the models that had them originally.


:goodpost:

If you re-read that, it will say that not all rules share the benefit to the unit. Read each rule separately and it will say whether or not it is conferred to the rest of the squad.


----------



## TDbehr

The Sturk said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> If you re-read that, it will say that not all rules share the benefit to the unit. Read each rule separately and it will say whether or not it is conferred to the rest of the squad.


Precisely. Any USR which reads as "as long as one model in the unit..." share the special rule, this inc: FC, CA, rage, preferred enemy etc etc

@ MC party bus- add zhandrekh and DS the 'lith in the enemies turn to bring out the C'Tan in yours. You can't do it the turn the lith comes in as it happens before the lith moves  k:


----------



## Iron Angel

Read the rest of that rule.

Furious Charge:
In a turn in which a *model* with this special rule charges into combat, it adds +1 to its strength characteristic until the end of the phase.

NOT the unit, only that one model gets the increase.

Counter-Attack:
If the test is successful, every *model* with the Counter-Attack special rule in the unit gets +1 Attack

Once again, only the MODELS that have Counter-Attack get to use the bonus for Counter Attack, not the entire unit.

Good day sir.


----------



## The Sturk

TDbehr said:


> @ MC party bus- add zhandrekh and DS the 'lith in the enemies turn to bring out the C'Tan in yours. You can't do it the turn the lith comes in as it happens before the lith moves  k:


I was thinking that, but that would only allow the enemy a chance to destroy the Monolith, and in my local meta (IG and Tau), they tend to destroy vehicles pretty quickly.


----------



## Creator of Chaos

The Sturk said:


> Already on it.
> 
> C'Tan Party Van
> Monolith + C'Tan Shard
> Class: Anti-infantry
> Summary: Start the game with C'tan hiding. When the Monolith rolls in for reserve, Deep Strike the Monolith near the enemy and pull the C'tan through. They now have a tremendously powerful Monsterous Creature in their lines. For maximum effect, have the C'tan suited up with CC gear such as Gaze of Death or Time's Arrow. Follow up with a few Particle Whips to clear any larger threats to the 'lith or C'tan.
> Cost: 400-450 (depends on C'tan's setup)
> Grade: B (A lot of this strategy depends on a successful Monolith Deepstrike. Deepstrike safely and you have a C'tan at their front door PLUS multiple Ordinance blasts. It is also expensive if it something goes south).


hahahaha exellent. I'll add this in todays update XD. Just a question did you come up with this Or just nick it from the Ctan Tactica thread. doesn't matter either way I'll be crediting you.



Iron Angel said:


> Look in the rule book. Furious Charge and Counter-Attack are not given to models that join a unit, they are simply retained by the models that had them originally.





Iron Angel said:


> Read the rest of that rule.
> 
> Furious Charge:
> In a turn in which a *model* with this special rule charges into combat, it adds +1 to its strength characteristic until the end of the phase.
> 
> NOT the unit, only that one model gets the increase.
> 
> Counter-Attack:
> If the test is successful, every *model* with the Counter-Attack special rule in the unit gets +1 Attack
> 
> Once again, only the MODELS that have Counter-Attack get to use the bonus for Counter Attack, not the entire unit.
> 
> Good day sir.


Thanks Iron angel for clearing it up before I or anyone else made fools of themselve's I'd rep you but I've already done it XD. Still while this combo is invalid Ankyra is still a good HQ and I'm sure we can think of some combo's. I myself like a chrono tek and Ankyra together XD.

Also TDbehr thanks for your contributions thus far anyway despite your combo being deemed invalid I'm sure you can think of a few more combo's. Infact you might be on to one with Zahndrekh and his deep-strike on your oppenents turn thing.


----------



## The Sturk

Creator of Chaos said:


> hahahaha exellent. I'll add this in todays update XD. Just a question did you come up with this Or just nick it from the Ctan Tactica thread. doesn't matter either way I'll be crediting you.


I've thought of the idea long ago in real life, though I likely wasn't the first to post the tactica on this forum. Credit whoever you like for it, I'm just providing the work for you.


Also, regarding Anrakyr, it's likely been stated before, but he is able to use his MitM ability from inside the CCB now, making him the Bargelord we've always wanted.



> "All passengers in an Open-topped transport can fire, measuring range and *Line of Sight* from any point on the hull of the vehicle."


If I am wrong with this assessment, let me know (with reasons of course).


----------



## TDbehr

The Sturk said:


> I've thought of the idea long ago in real life, though I likely wasn't the first to post the tactica on this forum. Credit whoever you like for it, I'm just providing the work for you.
> 
> 
> Also, regarding Anrakyr, it's likely been stated before, but he is able to use his MitM ability from inside the CCB now, making him the Bargelord we've always wanted.
> 
> Unfortunately u are, this only applies to shooting attacks and shooting psychic attacks. As per the last 5th ed FAQ and likely the 6th ed one soon, you cannot use wargear or special rules while embarked
> 
> 
> If I am wrong with this assessment, let me know (with reasons of course).


----------



## TDbehr

Rats! About the FC thing. So many read the other way I got confused  no fair lol well at least I still get one unit of externals haha


----------



## The Sturk

> Unfortunately u are, this only applies to shooting attacks and shooting psychic attacks. As per the last 5th ed FAQ and likely the 6th ed one soon, you cannot use wargear or special rules while embarked


Refering to the 5th edition FAQ doesn't exactly cover the 6th edition one. And if I recall correctly, that same FAQ said that psychic powers couldn't be used in the same manner as well (Jotww comes to mind).

I don't have my codex on my, but I believe that MitM is a shooting-like ability that requires LoS, which you are able to draw from an Open topped transport. 

To me, its wording sounds like it can be used from the Barge, but, like many things, if an FAQ rectifies this, then so be it.


----------



## falcoso

Iron Angel said:


> Yeah, that'll do it. Though I'm amazed that he killed your C'tan. Even with five attacks at WS6 and S10, he's still only stripping 1.39025 wounds a round, which you should be making a wound back no problem off a Meganob/Nob each round with your GoD pie plate. It should statistically take him six to eight assault phases to kill you, eight if you make a wound with your Gaze of Death. This assumes he passes his Fear test which he has to take every single assault phase (Unless Ghazkull has Fearless), and then proceeds to pass his Time's Arrow test which he will statistically fail 1 in 3 times.
> 
> Ghaz has Eternal Warrior, but don't forget that against things which A: have a toughness thats really high (Wraithlord, anyone?) or B: are T5-, multi-wound, and no Eternal Warrior, you can use a Smash attack, halving your prodigious 4 attacks to 2 to make them S10 to smack a bitch around. Even Hive Tyrants have to fear your pimp-hand at that point.


...Yeah as you may see on one of the threads I only discovered that GoD regenerates wounds, but he also used his WAAAGH! That gives ghaz a 2++

On a side note has anyone else noticed the Gaze of Death's acronym is GOD? Quite fitting I think


----------



## TDbehr

The Sturk said:


> Refering to the 5th edition FAQ doesn't exactly cover the 6th edition one. And if I recall correctly, that same FAQ said that psychic powers couldn't be used in the same manner as well (Jotww comes to mind).
> 
> I don't have my codex on my, but I believe that MitM is a shooting-like ability that requires LoS, which you are able to draw from an Open topped transport.
> 
> To me, its wording sounds like it can be used from the Barge, but, like many things, if an FAQ rectifies this, then so be it.


True the 5th ed thing was a poor reference, but as with many rules that were in a 5th FAQ, the 6th rulebook uses the corrected version. I would assume that this is one of those rules.

You could use psychic shooting attacks, I don't know the rules for jawws so not sure if it counts.

Mitm is not a shooting attack.


----------



## Iron Angel

falcoso said:


> ...Yeah as you may see on one of the threads I only discovered that GoD regenerates wounds, but he also used his WAAAGH! That gives ghaz a 2++
> 
> On a side note has anyone else noticed the Gaze of Death's acronym is GOD? Quite fitting I think


Still, two phases of 2++ shouldn't save his life. It doesn't make him any smashier and doesn't do anything for his throng of Meganobz except make them Fleet (A rule they cannot take advantage of since they are locked in combat). So unless they all have Cybork from Grotsnik, you should still be eating Meganobz.


----------



## Creator of Chaos

Alright guys the new Combos are up. Tell me what you think and feel free to debate or add new Combos. Just of note Tommorow I'll be trying out the Trollzyn Combo to see how well it does.


----------



## alasdair

I came up with a fun little combo for my necron skitarii army. Take a royal court unit consisting of lord with res orb, hyperphase sword (or something better if you want to be more impressive) and mss, and 4 crypteks of despair with the abyssal staff. Stick these lads into a night scythe. 

Gun your supercharged croissant across the board turn one, towards the nasty hoard of tyranid gaunts of ork boyz that will give you so much trouble taking down. Plonk the squad down right in front of them, the closer the better (stay with me on this one) and open fire (quite literally) with your flamers. It is possible to get as many as 28 hits, on a squad of just 10 people, and with strength 8 wounding on ldship ap2, you will make a mess of anything less than grey knights of daemons.

And then, they will pretty much have to charge you. Even better! Wall of flame as an overwatch attack, and then pick out that broodlord or ork nob and make him fight the remains of his own unit!
While the mss are not completely nessecary, they make for a fun choice to troll your enemy further.

And dont forget the tesla destructors on the night scythe!


----------



## The Sturk

alasdair said:


> I came up with a fun little combo for my necron skitarii army. Take a royal court unit consisting of lord with res orb, hyperphase sword (or something better if you want to be more impressive) and mss, and 4 crypteks of despair with the abyssal staff. Stick these lads into a night scythe.
> 
> If you're going for a Power Weapon, always pick the Warscythe.
> 
> Gun your supercharged croissant across the board turn one, towards the nasty hoard of tyranid gaunts of ork boyz that will give you so much trouble taking down. Plonk the squad down right in front of them, the closer the better (stay with me on this one) and open fire (quite literally) with your flamers. It is possible to get as many as 28 hits, on a squad of just 10 people, and with strength 8 wounding on ldship ap*1*, you will make a mess of anything less than grey knights of daemons.
> 
> And then, they will pretty much have to charge you. Even better! Wall of flame as an overwatch attack, and then pick out that broodlord or ork nob and make him fight the remains of his own unit!
> While the mss are not completely nessecary, they make for a fun choice to troll your enemy further.
> 
> And dont forget the tesla destructors on the night scythe!


Unfortunately, this combo is impossible with your setup.

First off, you can't do this first turn, as fliers MUST start in reserve, meaning the earliest this can be done is turn 2.

Furthermore, neither the royal court nor the Overlord can purchase a Night Scythe as a dedicated transport, and since you can't embark onto a zooming flier, there is no way to get them even inside the Night Scythe.

The only alternatives are an Overlord, 1 Despair-Tek + 5 Warriors/Immortals (since they can purchase the scythe as a transport), OR 1 Overlord and 4 Despair Teks, with one of them having the Veil of Darkness.


----------



## TDbehr

Update on my combo. Anrakyr may not give the Uni he joins FC but he does give them counter attack as per the rulebook 

Ignore that ^ lol dammit! 

Oh well a new combo then: 
*YOU SHALL NOT PASS*
class: objective secured
Description: Also as a chance combo (basically a 1/6 chance) stick a squad with 2 tremor staves and 2 cruesibles on a mystery objective rolling a 6= anyone who tries to charge are:
Going through difficult so halve their charge
Then 
Reduce the charge by another 2-6" 
Cost(325+ extras (overlord, ghost ark(for warriors) etc)
Grade: A- ( solid combo with good minimum needs to moving/assaulting with potential or epic anti-assault) 

Also, stick tremor staves in all your infantry to enemy movement denial, and some fast or long range AT/AI units(destroyers, blades, wraiths, CCB stalkers etc) the in higher point games add in a C'Tan with worldscape for added headaches 

May not work against fast heavy hitting assault armies (blood angels) or tau (they don't move much and have longer range) but against most when objective need to be claimed it a great concept... And no orikan in sight haha


----------



## falcoso

They don't get counter-attack either the rule says
"If a unit contains at least one model with this special rule, and that unit is charged, it must immediately take a leadership test. If the test is succesful, *every model with CA* rule gains +1 attacks"

Sorry to ruin it, I thought that at first until I re-read it


----------



## Lord Azune

Da Ork Allies?!
Class: Laughable + Anti...
Summary: Under the cover of darkness (Solartek or Imohtek), Orks run rampant! Driving forward with a Deffrolla Battlewagon!
Cost: 75-150 for Necron, 275+ for Ork
Grade: C (Haven't gotten a chance to try this but it is very expensive.)


----------



## The Sturk

Lord Azune said:


> Da Ork Allies?!
> Class: Laughable + Anti...
> Summary: Under the cover of darkness (Solartek or Imohtek), Orks run rampant! Driving forward with a Deffrolla Battlewagon!
> Cost: 75-150 for Necron, 275+ for Ork
> Grade: C (Haven't gotten a chance to try this but it is very expensive.)


I will actually vouch for this.

In my most recent game, I had 5 nobs and a Boss in a Trukk while the Night Attacker Warlord ability was in effect. The Trukk shrugged off Railgun shots and multiple shots what would kill a Trukk instantly. When the Trukk finally gave in, the Orks stomped on the Tau's HQ.

So Night Fight + Orks in vehicles are very useful.


----------



## Lord Azune

Yeah, everyone had been ignoring allies so I figured I should mention it


----------



## Creator of Chaos

I'll be doing a Combo Update tommorow Night everyone so I apoligize for the delay. I will however report on the Test Results for the Following Combo's. 

*Thunder for the Skies:* (Using Immortals and Despair Tek): In todays I used this not to steal an objective but to Rather block my enemies path to my objective and screw up his Tactical marine rush and while I lost half the unit the Nightscythe proved unkillable and the immortals downed a Land Raider and held the line so overall I found this to be a very effective combo and very cheap for what it done.

*Ctan Death Star Killer:* This thing Time arrowed away a Chapter Master and a Dreadnought, Killed 2 Tactical Squads (Thank you Gaze of Death) and effectivly ruined his army almost on its own. Combo's well with Writhing Worldscape Ctan to draw away fire and Night fighting while he gets into combat. As long as you can get him into the enemy lines you can go nuts. Anyone who doubt's the effectiveness of this hasn't faced one yet. Its Brutal and nasty. Just ask my oppenents chapter master who did not get an attack

*Prefered Enemy Wraith's:* They got shot to bits before they reached combat but the panic on my oppenents face was priceless

*Writhing Worldscape + Tremor Stave* (Not in combos yet I'll add tommorow): This combined with the Ctan Deathstar Killer proved to be the Game Winners. Imobilising his Dreads and slowing down his infantry. During the 1st turn my oppenent did not move his land raider because of this.

*Trollzyn:* Used this yesterday before todays list and its ok. Useless in Kill points but it worked a treat in Relic. Having the Invulns around Trazyn made him a stupidly effective objective claimer however Its a point sink to gain maximum effectiveness so unless your prepred to use primarily cheap units in the rest of your army I'd be careful about using this. Should work in apocalypse tho

Overall results: the Ctan Deathstar killer and thunder from the skies both live up to there name's so far and Writhing worldscape makes for a great support ability as long as you have other units to capatilise. So overall what do you guys think of the results.

Also please keep debating and adding combos


----------



## TDbehr

Creator of Chaos said:


> *Writhing Worldscape + Tremor Stave* (Not in combos yet I'll add tommorow): This combined with the Ctan Deathstar Killer proved to be the Game Winners. Imobilising his Dreads and slowing down his infantry. During the 1st turn my oppenent did not move his land raider because of this.


Is this your own or the one I mentioned above? As the one I mentioned doesn't even need the C'Tan to be effective, that's just a bonus in higher points games


----------



## The Sturk

TDbehr said:


> Is this your own or the one I mentioned above? As the one I mentioned doesn't even need the C'Tan to be effective, that's just a bonus in higher points games


Writhing Worldscape and Tremor Staves/Orikan the Diviner combos have been around since the Necron Codex came out.


----------



## Creator of Chaos

alasdair said:


> I came up with a fun little combo for my necron skitarii army. Take a royal court unit consisting of lord with res orb, hyperphase sword (or something better if you want to be more impressive) and mss, and 4 crypteks of despair with the abyssal staff. Stick these lads into a night scythe.
> 
> Gun your supercharged croissant across the board turn one, towards the nasty hoard of tyranid gaunts of ork boyz that will give you so much trouble taking down. Plonk the squad down right in front of them, the closer the better (stay with me on this one) and open fire (quite literally) with your flamers. It is possible to get as many as 28 hits, on a squad of just 10 people, and with strength 8 wounding on ldship ap2, you will make a mess of anything less than grey knights of daemons.
> 
> And then, they will pretty much have to charge you. Even better! Wall of flame as an overwatch attack, and then pick out that broodlord or ork nob and make him fight the remains of his own unit!
> While the mss are not completely nessecary, they make for a fun choice to troll your enemy further.
> 
> And dont forget the tesla destructors on the night scythe!


This is not legal with a nightscythe because the court cant take 1 as a transport Choice. However it can work in a ghost ark as they can just hop in 1 after the game begins.



TDbehr said:


> Update on my combo. Anrakyr may not give the Uni he joins FC but he does give them counter attack as per the rulebook
> 
> Ignore that ^ lol dammit!
> 
> Oh well a new combo then:
> *YOU SHALL NOT PASS*
> class: objective secured
> Description: Also as a chance combo (basically a 1/6 chance) stick a squad with 2 tremor staves and 2 cruesibles on a mystery objective rolling a 6= anyone who tries to charge are:
> Going through difficult so halve their charge
> Then
> Reduce the charge by another 2-6"
> Cost(325+ extras (overlord, ghost ark(for warriors) etc)
> Grade: A- ( solid combo with good minimum needs to moving/assaulting with potential or epic anti-assault)
> 
> Also, stick tremor staves in all your infantry to enemy movement denial, and some fast or long range AT/AI units(destroyers, blades, wraiths, CCB stalkers etc) the in higher point games add in a C'Tan with worldscape for added headaches
> 
> May not work against fast heavy hitting assault armies (blood angels) or tau (they don't move much and have longer range) but against most when objective need to be claimed it a great concept... And no orikan in sight haha





Lord Azune said:


> Da Ork Allies?!
> Class: Laughable + Anti...
> Summary: Under the cover of darkness (Solartek or Imohtek), Orks run rampant! Driving forward with a Deffrolla Battlewagon!
> Cost: 75-150 for Necron, 275+ for Ork
> Grade: C (Haven't gotten a chance to try this but it is very expensive.)


Consider your combos added guy's. Doing an update now


----------



## Creator of Chaos

ALright Guys the Combos are done and updated. Enjoy. remember please add new combos or debate the ones we've got. Were nearly to 50 so keep it up


----------



## TDbehr

The Sturk said:


> Writhing Worldscape and Tremor Staves/Orikan the Diviner combos have been around since the Necron Codex came out.


true, but with the new overwatch, wound allocation and random charge lengths that 6th brings, orikan and the writhing worldscape are just bonus's rather than prequisites for the combo.

tremor staves and seizmic crucibles alone are great, esp when you are luckily enough to roll a 6 for mystious objective which makes you half your charge range then - D3 on top of that? combined with the fact that the tremor stave hitting the unit means they are assaulting through difficult terrain so rolling 3D6-the highest. with just one crucible the assaulting units MAXIMUM charge range is 5", add in another and its 3"! :laugh:

orikan doesn't even need to be taken at all (id rather have 10 tremor staves than my opponent not moving turn 1 and the chance of a short-lived MC) and the C'Tan is very pricey for the added bonus of extra dangerous terrain tests, especially in lower point games. give it Gaze of death and watch it happily walk up to the slowed enemies and eat them. and even if it dies and u lose the wordscape, it was just a bonus so who cares?k:


----------



## TDbehr

@Creator of Chaos.

wow, i didn't realise my suggestion could spawn so many combos. i didn't even think of imply putting trazyn with the two cruicibles!. i have a list built around the tremor stave which makes use of the various long-ranged and fast units we have, such as the Stalker (w/HGC), doomsday cannon and tomb blades(any configuration). not only is you enemy locked down, but you have free reign to outmaneuver/flank them with some very heavy firepower.
my HQs are actually zhankdrekh and arankyr for extra head F**ks given u get a free unit of immortals with FC/CA and can give/take USRs across the board. ive found the pair (with obyron in higher point games since he takes no slot!) are a killer combo. ant at 2000 id even take szeras to boot for the augmentation/lance/gaze he brings.


----------



## MMLance

one problem about Eternal Storm...

you can only reroll dice once, sure it said something about it in the rulebook...


----------



## Septok

MMLance said:


> one problem about Eternal Storm...
> 
> you can only reroll dice once, sure it said something about it in the rulebook...


A good find, and a good point. Have some rep, welcome to Heresy. 

Another thing I've noticed there is how it doesn't mention about having 4 courts only at 2k+. And I'd probably lower its grade, that's spending over 700 pts just to keep lightning going. And most of it's wasted.


----------



## Creator of Chaos

MMLance said:


> one problem about Eternal Storm...
> 
> you can only reroll dice once, sure it said something about it in the rulebook...


I know fully well you can only roll the dice once and you only need to do it once to maintain the storm. The extra chronoteks are there for the actual lightning bolts when your trying to hit enemy units. You miss you re-roll and you can get a re-roll per unit against 4 seperate units. (Example you roll 5 against lemun Russ so you re-roll get 5 again move onto the next unit roll 5 roll again and get 6 thistime etc). Thats the Jist of it and when it goes off its devasting. 

tho like septok said it is expensive and after trying it myself very unwieldy. I may re-write the combo so its just imotek and 1 chronotek and have the extra 3 for lightning re-rolls as a variant on it since keeping nightfight going is more important then scoring hit with random lightning.

Thanks for the pick up guys. Rep for both of you


----------



## MMLance

Creator of Chaos said:


> I know fully well you can only roll the dice once and you only need to do it once to maintain the storm. The extra chronoteks are there for the actual lightning bolts when your trying to hit enemy units. You miss you re-roll and you can get a re-roll per unit against 4 seperate units. (Example you roll 5 against lemun Russ so you re-roll get 5 again move onto the next unit roll 5 roll again and get 6 thistime etc). Thats the Jist of it and when it goes off its devasting.
> 
> tho like septok said it is expensive and after trying it myself very unwieldy. I may re-write the combo so its just imotek and 1 chronotek and have the extra 3 for lightning re-rolls as a variant on it since keeping nightfight going is more important then scoring hit with random lightning.
> 
> Thanks for the pick up guys. Rep for both of you


just think.... in apocalypse no force organisation chart restrictions apply, so how many rerolls for lightning? :laugh: i think it would definitely get the cheesy rating then


----------



## xAndurilx

Hi everyone, I thought i'd post my Necron with GK Allies combos here as well since it appears to fit the bill in this thread. Here are some of my initial ideas but im not sure about the classes...

*Stealing "Immitiative"*
Cotaez + Immotech = 4+ steal initiative with a reroll granting great odds of going first. 
Grade: Cheesy (very likely you go first unless facing orks)

*Psy Scythes *
Psychic Communion (Inquisitor) + Comms Relay + Scythe Wing Strategy
Pretty much guarantee turn 2 Reserve arrivals. 
Grade: A (Turn 2 Reserves for about 75pts: must have for Scythe Wings?)

*Grey Nights/Strobe Shots *
Night Fighting + Solar Pulse + Heavy Bolter/any 36" weapon spam 
Protect yourself with Night Fighting while hitting the enemy long range with out your foe receiving Night Fighting benefits.
Psy Ammo GK + Bastion Heavy Bolters seem like a good combo, hitting at str 6 (mod Bastion with all four heavy bolters in one facing for greatest effectiveness).
Grade: B

*Calm for Crowe *
Nemesor + Crowe 
Prevent an enemy from gaining Furious Charge when assaulting Crowe.
Grade: C (a cute combo but nothing special here)

*C'tan Fly Swatter *
C'tan + two quad guns + Nemesor's Tank Hunter 
C'tan with Stealth behind two Quad Guns (from Aegis lines etc: must be in a 2000pt+ game) and now you have 8 Str 7 Shots that can reroll armor penetration and to hit with a BS 5 and a +3 cover save. Not GK combo but worth mentioning. 
Grade: B (finally a long range use for your C'tan? Great for back rank assault support too).

*Traveler Cheeze *
Traveler + any Ally of Convience Vehicle Unit (Razorbacks perhaps?) 
Shoot twice with that vehicle as the Traveler can take over an "enemy" vehicle unit during the shoot phase: just make sure to target it after the vehicle has fired its normal shots.
Grade: shameful Cheese

I would love to know your thoughts, suggestions, or other combos I missed. 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Tim/Steve

I can't be bothered with all the fancy tactics and combos for necrons... I've been finding my army is OP anyway most of the time. So I would like to give this as my 'no thought' combo

Annihilation Barge- tesla cannon
with
Annihilation Barge- tesla cannon

.. there's also a radical variation with a 3rd Annihilation Barge with yet another tesla cannon. 
Only trick to the unit is not to give it gauss cannons.... you'll be moving to get into range/jink anyway so might as well have tesla for the snap fire 6s.

With solid reliable units like that you don't really need to push the boat out too far.


----------



## Creator of Chaos

To all imperial Scum out-there. I'm re-animating this thread and doing a major update tonight. Get ready to tremble before the might of the newly awakened necrontyr



xAndurilx said:


> Hi everyone, I thought i'd post my Necron with GK Allies combos here as well since it appears to fit the bill in this thread. Here are some of my initial ideas but im not sure about the classes...
> 
> *Stealing "Immitiative"*
> Cotaez + Immotech = 4+ steal initiative with a reroll granting great odds of going first.
> Grade: Cheesy (very likely you go first unless facing orks)
> 
> *Psy Scythes *
> Psychic Communion (Inquisitor) + Comms Relay + Scythe Wing Strategy
> Pretty much guarantee turn 2 Reserve arrivals.
> Grade: A (Turn 2 Reserves for about 75pts: must have for Scythe Wings?)
> 
> *Grey Nights/Strobe Shots *
> Night Fighting + Solar Pulse + Heavy Bolter/any 36" weapon spam
> Protect yourself with Night Fighting while hitting the enemy long range with out your foe receiving Night Fighting benefits.
> Psy Ammo GK + Bastion Heavy Bolters seem like a good combo, hitting at str 6 (mod Bastion with all four heavy bolters in one facing for greatest effectiveness).
> Grade: B
> 
> *Calm for Crowe *
> Nemesor + Crowe
> Prevent an enemy from gaining Furious Charge when assaulting Crowe.
> Grade: C (a cute combo but nothing special here)
> 
> *C'tan Fly Swatter *
> C'tan + two quad guns + Nemesor's Tank Hunter
> C'tan with Stealth behind two Quad Guns (from Aegis lines etc: must be in a 2000pt+ game) and now you have 8 Str 7 Shots that can reroll armor penetration and to hit with a BS 5 and a +3 cover save. Not GK combo but worth mentioning.
> Grade: B (finally a long range use for your C'tan? Great for back rank assault support too).
> 
> *Traveler Cheeze *
> Traveler + any Ally of Convience Vehicle Unit (Razorbacks perhaps?)
> Shoot twice with that vehicle as the Traveler can take over an "enemy" vehicle unit during the shoot phase: just make sure to target it after the vehicle has fired its normal shots.
> Grade: shameful Cheese
> 
> I would love to know your thoughts, suggestions, or other combos I missed.
> Thanks everyone!


Consider all those combo's Added during tonights update huzzah. i'm very impressed with steal immitiave and Psy-scythe's. Both those can be used to enable other combos lol which leads to sheer utter Cheese. Good Job. Gonna Rep You



Tim/Steve said:


> I can't be bothered with all the fancy tactics and combos for necrons... I've been finding my army is OP anyway most of the time. So I would like to give this as my 'no thought' combo
> 
> Annihilation Barge- tesla cannon
> with
> Annihilation Barge- tesla cannon
> 
> .. there's also a radical variation with a 3rd Annihilation Barge with yet another tesla cannon.
> Only trick to the unit is not to give it gauss cannons.... you'll be moving to get into range/jink anyway so might as well have tesla for the snap fire 6s.
> 
> With solid reliable units like that you don't really need to push the boat out too far.


Yes Necrons are a Tad OP at the moment but as for your combo yes it is very radical lol XD. Did you know theres a version with 6 hahaha above 2000 points lol. Seriously tho you are correct on the tesla Cannon. Last edition I prefered the Guass cannon simply because it was AP3 and you would likely never fire it anyway. But the advent ok Jink and Snap-fire has pushed me toward Tesla cannons.

Seriously tho I dont think I can add this to the combo's. Its just to simple XD. I'll see what I can do tho


----------



## Sephyr

Hate to be the doofus but I don't remember Monoliths getting the scatter-onto-terrain-and-units protection back. Where is this stated?


----------



## Creator of Chaos

In the 6th edition rulebook. It states that Any skimmer that moves onto a unit freindly or enemy must move the minimum distance off it to 1 inch away. Now since deep-strike counts as a movement if you deep-strike onto an enemy unit you simply move off them. No mis-hap. This for the monolith and Dark Eldar raiders are a boon as most mishaps happen on units and there now immune to it

Of Course tho terrain still hurts tho and can cuase mishaps or imobilised results but improvement is still improvement


----------



## TDbehr

Creator of Chaos said:


> In the 6th edition rulebook. It states that Any skimmer that moves onto a unit freindly or enemy must move the minimum distance off it to 1 inch away. *Now since deep-strike counts as a movement* if you deep-strike onto an enemy unit you simply move off them. No mis-hap. This for the monolith and Dark Eldar raiders are a boon as most mishaps happen on units and there now immune to it
> 
> Of Course tho terrain still hurts tho and can cuase mishaps or imobilised results but improvement is still improvement


and again this argument is flimsy at best, and jsut plain wrong at worst. Nowhere does it state that deep striking counts as moving. it states models can 'move no further' and that they count as having moved when shooting, but neither of these mean that it is treated as actual movement. :headbutt:

this is not something that should be promoted as being legal until an FAQ rules on it:ireful2:



TIM / STEVE said:


> Traveler Cheeze
> Traveler + any Ally of Convience Vehicle Unit (Razorbacks perhaps?)
> Shoot twice with that vehicle as the Traveler can take over an "enemy" vehicle unit during the shoot phase: just make sure to target it after the vehicle has fired its normal shots.
> Grade: shameful Cheese


unfortunately, the brb states that allies of convienence are treated as enemies that cannot be targetting by your own troops, i doubt this is viable


----------



## MidnightSun

First of all, I don't think the Challenge Denied combo works. Where is there a rule stating that wounds caused in challenges don't overspill onto the unit? As far as I can tell, excess wounds go onto the unit. I may be wrong, however.

Secondly, the C'tan combo with Time's Arrow is made a lot better with Whip Coils.

Finally, and I'm sure it's been mentioned more than once already, is the Hunters from Hyperspace/Abyssal Staff/Veil combo. 2+ Poisoned AP1 Flamer that Deep Strikes.

Midnight


----------



## Magpie_Oz

MidnightSun said:


> First of all, I don't think the Challenge Denied combo works. Where is there a rule stating that wounds caused in challenges don't overspill onto the unit? As far as I can tell, excess wounds go onto the unit. I may be wrong, however.


There isn't anything that says excess wounds go onto the unit but given that wounds form the unit can't be allocated into the challenge and even if the challenger dies the challenge is considered on going until the end of the phase I'd say that wounds form the challenge can't go anywhere outside of the two combatants.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

TDbehr said:


> and again this argument is flimsy at best, and jsut plain wrong at worst. Nowhere does it state that deep striking counts as moving. it states models can 'move no further' and that they count as having moved when shooting, but neither of these mean that it is treated as actual movement. :headbutt:


If something was in one place but is now in another, that can be nothing other than movement it's not stated directly but I think it is pretty much a given.

The ruling for skimmers says if they are forced to end their movement over a friendly or enemy model you move them off. After deep striking you can move no further so you have ended movement so you'd be moved off. 

A Deep Strike mishap occurs if you cannot be deployed because of another model, the skimmer can be deployed as there is a specific mechanism in the rules to deal with them being on top of another model.

"Calm for Crowe" is probably a bit of a waste of the Nemesor's powers, Furious Charge can be avoided with Crowe very easily by other means.

"Psy Scythes" not sure how you'd go with this one. A fairly strong case can be made that this is targeting an Ally of Convenience with a psychic power. If an AoC cannot benefit from Warlord traits I'd say Psychic Communion is in a very similar boat.

"Traveller Cheese" not going to happen. AoC aren't enemies, they are treated in a similar manner to enemies in some instances but they are part of your army and are actually friendlies.

"Grey Nights/Strobe Shots " not a bad idea, you however just stick a Purgation Squad manning the bolters and Astral Aim away without any bother of night fighting and save the flare to actually bring back night fighting once it goes.


----------



## The Sturk

Not to de-rail, but why is denying Furious Charge against Crowe important?


----------



## Magpie_Oz

The Sturk said:


> Not to de-rail, but why is denying Furious Charge against Crowe important?


I don't think it is but it is put forward as the end of the universe that makes Crowe a useless unit. 

It's never been an issue for me.


----------



## The Sturk

Ok.

Has it been determined if Allies benefit from a Triarch Stalker's Targetting Array? The only requirements is "Friendly" units.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

The Sturk said:


> Ok.
> 
> Has it been determined if Allies benefit from a Triarch Stalker's Targetting Array? The only requirements is "Friendly" units.


Dunno, Tau markerlights could fall into the same grey area.

They can't benefit from Warlord traits and aren't counted as friendlies for the purposes of psychic powers so I'd be leaning towards saying no.


----------



## The Sturk

Magpie_Oz said:


> Dunno, Tau markerlights could fall into the same grey area.
> 
> They can't benefit from Warlord traits and aren't counted as friendlies for the purposes of psychic powers so I'd be leaning towards saying no.


I know Markerlights can't because it says specifically in their rules that it only works for Tau units.


----------



## MidnightSun

Magpie_Oz said:


> There isn't anything that says excess wounds go onto the unit but given that wounds form the unit can't be allocated into the challenge and even if the challenger dies the challenge is considered on going until the end of the phase I'd say that wounds form the challenge can't go anywhere outside of the two combatants.


That's what made me wonder: the rules state that wounds can't go onto models in a challenge from outside of a challenge, but it noticeably doesn't say anything about wounds from within challenges going out. The clause about challenges going on until the end of the phase is to prevent a character killing his opponent at Initiative step 5 and then being smacked down by the slain character's retinue with Power Fists.

Midnight


----------



## Madden

But it also says they are locked in base to base until the end of that round and wounds only go base to base in challenges so even if dead only the challenger/e can be wounded in a challenge. Though it does need stating clearly in an FaQ.
(ref p 64 combatant slain and the preceding sentence)


----------



## Magpie_Oz

It's a tough one and fluff wise could go either way.

Does the victor stay over the slain body of his opponent doing a jig or does his battle blood carry him on into the squad ?


----------



## Septok

Magpie_Oz said:


> It's a tough one and fluff wise could go either way.
> 
> Does the victor stay over the slain body of his opponent doing a jig or does his battle blood carry him on into the squad ?


That's where the posing rock comes in. They dig a little hole, put their opponent in it, put a rock on it and pose to look like a model.

Then they continue on into the squad. You know, if the character doesn't do that, their parents refuse to buy them birthday presents.

All joking aside, it's probably due to the fact that some combats would be a simple warscythe slices off head scenario, which would take seconds, while others might be a duel between two eldar warriors (ie, an archon and autarch) where they're so evenly matched that even if one does win, it would take ages, that it could be either. I would assume that they can, as it doesn't say excess blows cannot go into the unit. There's also no overkill rule, which also supports the point that wounds can overflow. Unless I'm missing something.


----------



## MidnightSun

Madden said:


> wounds only go base to base in challenges


Woah, where's this in the rules? "For the duration of the challenge, the two combatants are considered to be in base contact only with each other" is to stop wounds being allocated onto them from outside, it says nothing about wounds being restricted to models in base contact.

I believe that the frequent references to wounds not being allocated into a challenge from the outside, but no statements to the reverse, means that if you do more wounds than your enemy has, they go onto the squad a la normal wound allocation.

Midnight


----------



## Magpie_Oz

MidnightSun said:


> Woah, where's this in the rules?


Here I think

Pg 64
"the challenge is still considered to be ongoing until the end of the phase."
"For the duration of the challenge, these two models are considered to be in base contact only with each other."

Pg 25
" wound must be allocated to an enemy model in base contact with a model attacking at that Initiative step"


----------



## Septok

Magpie_Oz said:


> Here I think
> 
> Pg 64
> "the challenge is still considered to be ongoing until the end of the phase."
> "For the duration of the challenge, these two models are considered to be in base contact only with each other."
> 
> Pg 25
> " wound must be allocated to an enemy model in base contact with a model attacking at that Initiative step"


There's the missing link. So challenges don't spill out, so the burial rites have to be performed by the winner rather than killing other people.


----------



## Creator of Chaos

Wow. I go to work for 4 hours and there's a full fledged debate XD. I like it. Anyway I'll interject on the Challenge denied thing. According to my games workshop manager exxcessive wounds from a challange never spill into general combat and because of that I listed the combo but I can see why some people say otherwise. This really does need an FAQ urgently because if wounds do spill over this combo suddenly becomes weaker and less usable. 

Also I dont think allies benefit from the Stalker as the allies rules state clearly that allies of convience and Desperate allies never benefit off each others rules. The reason the Initiative combo works is because there 2 seperate special rules from 2 seperate units that happen in the same phase and thus intertwine where as something like a marker light or the Targeting array are just 1 piece of unique wargear so there's no benefit. Unless FAQed otherwised I'm going with no.

Also I would like to apoligize for the delay in not listing new combos I've been extremly busy but will get on it ASAP


----------



## MidnightSun

Magpie_Oz said:


> Here I think
> 
> Pg 64
> "the challenge is still considered to be ongoing until the end of the phase."
> "For the duration of the challenge, these two models are considered to be in base contact only with each other."
> 
> Pg 25
> " wound must be allocated to an enemy model in base contact with a model attacking at that Initiative step"


By that logic you can only ever kill models in base to base contact. 

Pg 64 "Once a model has a wound allocated to it, you must continue to allocate wounds to it *until it is either removed as a casualty or the Wound pool is empty"*.

"If there are no enemy models in base contact with a model attacking at that Initiative step, the Wound is allocated to the next enemy model".

So, once the enemy character dies in combat, he can no longer have wounds allocated to him, but instead the wounds go onto other dudes. That's how I think it works. I don't benefit from it as Guard, but it makes sense.

Midnight


----------



## Suijin

As for the Crowe thing:
ICs can't ever join a unit of just 1 model, so Crowe must always be alone.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

MidnightSun said:


> "If there are no enemy models in base contact with a model attacking at that Initiative step, the Wound is allocated to the next enemy model".


The thing that changes this tho' is that the challenge is considered to be ongoing until the end of the phase, for the duration of the challenge they are considered in base contact.

Ergo the survivor is considered to be in base contact with the loser until the end of the phase so the wounds can't be allocated to anyone else




Suijin said:


> As for the Crowe thing:
> ICs can't ever join a unit of just 1 model, so Crowe must always be alone.


That's why I say denying the Furious Charge isn't that much of an issue. All you have to do is put him behind a squad where he can't be charged and you're all good. He can make his own charge in the next phase.


----------



## Creator of Chaos

Ok Guys I've post 5 new combos today. Sorry its taken So long. Disco Inferno, Stealing initiave, Psy Scythe, Floating Earthquake and Teleporting marine killers are the combos. 

Anyway feel free to debate and I'll add more soon. Please feel free to contribute and add more as you see fit. Remember we have allys and the double force organisation chart so there sure to be some more there. Plus if theres any from last edition that I've yet to list here please mention it


----------



## amrogers3

What about the Deathmarks with a Crytek w/ Abyssal staff? I didn't see that one in the list? Unless I just overlooked it.

Great thread and thanks for updating it.


----------



## The Sturk

amrogers3 said:


> What about the Deathmarks with a Crytek w/ Abyssal staff? I didn't see that one in the list? Unless I just overlooked it.
> 
> Great thread and thanks for updating it.


Its there under "Byebye unit!"

I'd be surprised if it wasn't there, considering how deadly and efficient it is against Termies.

You could add to it by tagging the target unit with a Triarch Stalker...make it almost guaranteed that everything hits and wounds.


----------



## Creator of Chaos

Ok people I have 5 new combos up and ready to go. Those imperials need to be crushed. The Combos are Catch me if you can which is an inventive new way of using the command barge, Shadowed pyramids of death which are effectivly invincable monoliths, You can not land here which effectivly makes your oppenents deep strikers useless along with Eternal Orikan and Goodbye Character.

Anyway I have a challange for you heresy. Beasts of war have had the audacity to claim the command barge is useless because tactical marines carry krak grenades and that a full squad may somehow reach you compleltly intact. Well I say lets prove this imperial Propagenda wrong and come up with new inventive ways of using the command barge. Lets make those imperials regret the day they called our barge redundant


----------



## MidnightSun

Why do Necrons need a new way to use the Command Barge? Sweep Attacks at Str 7 AP1 are still awesome. Just fly over the Marine's charge range.

And seriously Beasts of War? You complain about Krak Grenades when all Tactical Marine squads get a _free Multi-Melta_? I do not get those guys.

Midnight


----------



## The Sturk

Creator of Chaos said:


> Anyway I have a challange for you heresy. Beasts of war have had the audacity to claim the command barge is useless because tactical marines carry krak grenades and that a full squad may somehow reach you compleltly intact. Well I say lets prove this imperial Propagenda wrong and come up with new inventive ways of using the command barge. Lets make those imperials regret the day they called our barge redundant


That Video was terrible in every way. Thy were using the chariot completely wrong. They didn't charge after the sweep, thus not getting the D6 hammer of wrath hits and proceeding to butcher the tac marines in close combat.

Not to mention, I don't recall them ever using Krak Grenades in that video, meaning they had to use normal strength, which is 4, which can't break armor 11. 

Granted, with a Warscythe, the Barge is better as a dedicated Anti-Tank platform than it is for hunting other squads. Sweep one vehicle, charge another, two dead vehicles. 

Furthermore, more options have opened up for the named characters who normally don't use the barge:
Trazyn: Can now effectively become the Ork/Swarm killer. Sweep a horde then charge them. Get a kill and watch them disappear. 

The Barge has not been nerfed with the edition change. If anything, it is better than ever. BoW were using it terribly wrong (not a surprise from them) and that video should be effectively ignored.


----------



## Creator of Chaos

Yeah I guess they were using the chariot wrong. Then again Its to be expected as most of the time Beasts of war play marines or Orks so they dont really know the ins and outs of army anyway. Still a good place for news thho

Also In the light of the FAQ I've had to downgrade (Rank) the monolith Phalanx and Shadowed Pyramids of death Combo as monoloiths no-longer get Jink. Disapointing because my triple monolithss with imotek were destroying everything. Oh well we can still deep-strike without mishap tho so the Rombalith circus is still viable but outside that unless something changes I think the days of multiple monolith lists are over.


----------



## Creator of Chaos

Alright Guys I'm doing mmy first update Ive done for quite awhile and tho its small I think you'll like what I've got

The New combos Are Snatch Steal a combo involving trayzyn and Deathmarks, Blade Hunters Where everyones dreaded favourites the destroyer lord and Tomb Blades come togethor and finally Court of the Destroyer and tho is was originally a court varient after playing with it I feel it was powerful enough to warrant its own combo listing. You can see it for yourself. 

So only a short update overall but these combos are powerful and hopefully you'll use them. Welcome back heresy by the way


----------



## Tyreal Ardeus

Just a tiny little thing. If it's been mentioned already or seems too blatantly obvious I apologize, I just think it's a neat concept. 

Class D, not really effective, but a funny concept.

Immortals and Triarch Stalker.

Immortals tesla on sixes, so have a Triarch Stalker hit their target before hand to twin link their weapons. Rerolled misses could pop up as 6s. Works better if more than a single squad of immortals are firing. Had it happen once to a stupid degree. 10 man immortal squad fired at a squad of my marines, like 7 misses, but 2 of the 3 hits were 6s. He rerolled and 4 sixes came up, for a total of 17 tesla hits (if my math isn't off, I'm really tired lol). And due to great wounding rolls and awful saves, wiped my 10 man squad off the map with 13 unsaved wounds.

Friend said my face was priceless.


----------



## Iron Angel

The thing is, D-lords are Jump Infantry and Tomb Blades are Jetbikes. They have to drag the D-lord around with them and don't get to take advantage of the fact that they are Jetbikes.


----------



## The Sturk

I somewhat agree. A Destroyer Lord is much better off with Wraiths, Praetorians or Acanthrites. Furthermore, the Destroyer Lord negates the ability to Turbo-Boost.

But still, preferred enemy is nice, though I'm kinda uncertain how it would work with re-rolling blasts.


----------



## Iron Angel

Rerolling blasts would work the same way as twin linked blasts. If you don't like what you got, you can reroll, but you have to keep the second result.


----------



## The Sturk

Iron Angel said:


> Rerolling blasts would work the same way as twin linked blasts. If you don't like what you got, you can reroll, but you have to keep the second result.


What I don't get is that Preferred enemy does the same as Twin Linking for blasts, even though it is only for "1s", unless I am mistaken somewhere.


----------



## Iron Angel

Hmm. Good point.


----------



## Creator of Chaos

Yeah the blasts are only if you roll a 1 on the scatter. If 1 of the 2 rolls is a 1 then you have the option to re-roll the hit but you'll rarely do that. Re-rolling 1s on the wound however is extremly good but I do accept the points about the jet-bikes not being able to be jet-bikes still a fun combo tho. I'll lower the rating for now and re-write it later.

Thanks for that guys


----------



## Iron Angel

Why would you EVER reroll a 1 for distance? Thats literally the best roll you can make.


----------



## Archon Dan

Tyreal Ardeus said:


> Just a tiny little thing. If it's been mentioned already or seems too blatantly obvious I apologize, I just think it's a neat concept.
> 
> Class D, not really effective, but a funny concept.
> 
> Immortals and Triarch Stalker.
> 
> Immortals tesla on sixes, so have a Triarch Stalker hit their target before hand to twin link their weapons. Rerolled misses could pop up as 6s. Works better if more than a single squad of immortals are firing. Had it happen once to a stupid degree. 10 man immortal squad fired at a squad of my marines, like 7 misses, but 2 of the 3 hits were 6s. He rerolled and 4 sixes came up, for a total of 17 tesla hits (if my math isn't off, I'm really tired lol). And due to great wounding rolls and awful saves, wiped my 10 man squad off the map with 13 unsaved wounds.
> 
> Friend said my face was priceless.


Hardly class D. It's Necron horde control. Though I do find keeping a Triarch Stalker alive difficult. My Annihiliation Barges live forever but not the Stalker. And against Marines the combo has trouble but as you experienced, luck happens. I find it a very fun tactic. Most opponents do not. 



Iron Angel said:


> Why would you EVER reroll a 1 for distance? Thats literally the best roll you can make.


There are instances where scattering is a good thing, especially with small blasts. I have a knack(I don't measure) for spacing my units really well; so much so that opponents measure my coherency only to be amazed how big a gap 2 inches is. Anyway, say you put the blast in the center of a unit and are only hitting one model and you roll but don't scatter. Whether TL or PE, you could re-roll, hoping for that scatter that nets 3-4 hits. Sure, it's a risk but with potential rewards.


----------



## zen133

I recently got thrashed hard by a guy playing Grey Knights. so, what do you recommend going against GK? He brought A thunderhawk, dreadknight, paladin and those normal GK guys. And 1 vindicare.


----------



## Da Joka

zen133 said:


> I recently got thrashed hard by a guy playing Grey Knights. so, what do you recommend going against GK? He brought A thunderhawk, dreadknight, paladin and those normal GK guys. And 1 vindicare.


looking for a kill list? or just help against GK in general?

For a hard counter, Best use Grey Knight-be-gone (aka Doomsday Arks and Doomscythes), that will take care of his Paladin and normal troops. Wraiths and a D-Lord would make short work of a Dreadknight, and Deathmarks with a Despairtek would make any Vindicare run back to his mommy. For his Flyer Annihilation Barages and other flyers work wonders.


----------



## Creator of Chaos

In addition to what Da joka listed I would also recommend you try the Ctan Death Starkiller (AKA the Night bringer Incarnate). Grey Knights absolutly hate it as they have nearly no way to beat it in close combat Since Its eternal Warrior, T7, 4 wounds with a 4+ inv that make it nigh unkillable even against the like draigo wing. But the icing on the cake is thanks to times arrow and Gaze of Death it can regain wounds and dish out even more damage beyond its normal attacks. Ok its 275 but it is the most powerful monstourous creature in the game right now and can take on anything even forge worlds recently released primarchs and against an army lacking numbers like grey knights this thing almost always wins. 

Baring that I would also recommend a Phearon Lord with Warscythe, MSS, Phase Shifter and Res Orb at the head of 20 warriors. Use the guass flayers for a turn or 2 whilst keeping out of charge range and the once there down a few members move, shoot and charge in for the kill. 40 Guass Shots + 40 S4 Attacks + 4 Scythe Attacks + 2 Cryptek/Lord Attacks + MSS after the paladins have suffered a turn or 2 of bombarment is nothing to slouch at. Works highly effectivly. 

Now hope these and Da jokas suggestions help and good luck


----------



## Frostrazor

zen133 said:


> I recently got thrashed hard by a guy playing Grey Knights. so, what do you recommend going against GK? He brought A thunderhawk, dreadknight, paladin and those normal GK guys. And 1 vindicare.


What did you have in your army?


----------

